#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-22
<ianorlin> Afdal: there are already quite a few I can't remember them all
<ianorlin> Afdal: do you know about middle clicking on the desktop and then you can do that
<ianorlin> also shows a list of all windows
<Afdal> a keyboard shortcut is handy too :o
<Afdal> then you can do it without the desktop in view
<ianorlin> I know
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-20
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
<b_b> hi
<b_b> can i safely delete a bzr branch if it was merged to the master repo ?
<b_b> anyway, did it
<b_b> just for the record tsimonq2 : i've pushed my patch here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brunobergot/lubuntu-artwork/unity-launcher/revision/589
<lynorian> Grr beta 1 link is broken
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ^^
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Grrrrrr ok looking thank you many thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-21
<q4a> i'm not sure, why lxqt 17.04 comes with parts of plasma kde5, but it's wiered for me
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170221.2) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170221.2) has been added
<b_b> hi
<lynorian> I have a wierd problem on zesty do not think it is critical but gnome-disks shows 3 icons in the menu am reporting the bug now
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Weird
<lynorian> reported the bug now3
<tsimonq2> Yay
<tsimonq2> Thanks lynorian
<lynorian> bug 1666693
<ubot93> bug 1666693 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "gnome-disks shows three icons in menu of lxpanel " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666693
<wxl> tsimonq2: flocculant is talking about not releasing due to the locking issue also affecting lubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: ALSO affecting Lubuntu?!?!?!?!????
<tsimonq2> OH SHOOOOOT
<wxl> tsimonq2: um
<wxl> wait
<wxl> i might be getting confused
<wxl> nope not confused, since it's light-locker
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1656399
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Returning to existing session is unreliable and can leave on blank screen" [Critical,In progress]
<wxl> race condition tho
<wxl> so
<wxl> may be difficult to reproduce
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm new to this, what do you suggest I do from here?
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: my suggesiton would be to test and troubleshoot as much as possible so that you can write clear documentation in the release notes
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH actually Robert Ancell saves the day!
<wxl> well
<wxl> it's not fixed fixed
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's in VC
<tsimonq2> *VCS
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> Sooooooooo
<wxl> so not fixed in zesty
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> Buuuuuuuut
<wxl> no :)
<tsimonq2> We can backport patch
<wxl> you can't put in the release notes something to the effect of "oh it will go away eventually"
<wxl> actually why isn't that bug targeting zesty?
<tsimonq2> wxl: He has a fix already committed that we can just grab and put in Zesty. Any skilled packager that has 20 minutes can get this fix done.
<wxl> go get it done, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: On it.,
<tsimonq2> wxl: Actually I'd rather talk to Robert
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's the Canonical guy working on lightdm, I don't wanna duplicate work.
<wxl> sounds good tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-22
<tsimonq2> wxl: How do our translations work?
<RyoonIvo> I am interested in contributing, who could give me information?
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: Hi ;)
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: What do you know how to do and where do you want to help? :)
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: To be more specific, have you done anything Open Source related in the past?
<RyoonIvo> I know programming in C language, Java and Python. I can help in whatever they need, no matter the area.
<tsimonq2> Awesome. :)
<RyoonIvo> Unfortunately not. But I'm looking to contribute to the community.
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: What kind of computer are you on? Could you give me a ballpark as to what specs you have?
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: Because if you have good enough specs, I have something you could work on right now ;)
<RyoonIvo> I'm using a STi laptop with 4GB RAM, 320GB HD, Intel Dual Core 2.30Ghz and running Arch Linux.
<tsimonq2> Ooooh cool
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: amd64 or i386?
<RyoonIvo> My laptop is not something current and robust. Hahaha
<RyoonIvo> amd64
<tsimonq2> You ever try running VMs on it?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is a fairly lightweight OS either way, just wondering if your computer supports virtualization.
<RyoonIvo> Yes, I use virtual machines sometimes.
<RyoonIvo> I've used Lubuntu several times with other hardware, it's really a well-worked distro.
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: Read through my Ubuntu ISO testing tutorial here: https://www.tsimonq2.net/blog/2016/04/27/
<tsimonq2> Let me know if there's anything you don't understand.
<RyoonIvo> All right, I'll check it out.
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: Basically, we need help completing these testcases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds
<tsimonq2> 17.04 Beta 1 ships on Thursday and we need tests done :)
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing - also helpful
<RyoonIvo> Certainly!
<tsimonq2> Awesome! :)
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: That should at least get you started (and give you things to Google if you don't understand parts of it), I was going to write the call for testing to the mailing list, otherwise, I'm in this channel 24/7 if you want to ping me for help, otherwise wxl should be around from 12 PM to 7 PM CST tomorrow, he's also a good person to ping if you're stuck and I'm not around. :)
 * tsimonq2 needs sleep sometime :P
<tsimonq2> RyoonIvo: But like I said, if you are reading that and you don't understand anything and Google (or your favorite search engine, mine is DuckDuckGo) doesn't help, don't hesitate to ping. :)
<tsimonq2> Also, I would either look into an IRC bouncer or just keep your IRC client open all the time (I use irssi on a remote server) because then you can ask questions, we can respond, and if you're not available, you can get the answer when you are. :)
<RyoonIvo> In a matter of schedules, I will have to calculate, because I live in Brazil. Haha
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> I'm in the US
<RyoonIvo> I'll read all the material you've given me. I actually hate Google, I love DuckDuckGo. But you can leave that if I have questions I will question you.
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks, have a nice night! :)
<RyoonIvo> You too :)
<lynorian> tsimonq2, The zsync link is broken
<lynorian> for desktop of both i386 and amd64
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Are you sure?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: What exactly is affected?
<wxl> yikes we need some testing!
<lynorian> tsimonq2, only the links on the tracker the cdimage link works
<lynorian> grr I can't find a usb drive at the worst possible time I have done several vm tests
<lynlive> tsimonq2, on the live session I do not have xserver-xorg-synaptic is not installed in the beta
<lynlive> meaning I do not get mousewheel on my touchpad :(
<lynlive> reporting a bug against default settings
<lynlive> reported a bug and is on tracker
<lynlive> this is lynorian btw
<lynlive> rebooting for desktop-amd64 manual partitioning
<wxl> ^^^^^^ tsimonq2
<wxl> lynorian: it is in the installed system right?
<lynorian> wxl I am installing it right now so I do not know
<wxl> lynorian: k leave a note one way or another on the bug please
<lynorian> I unfortanetly lost all my usb so on metal it will take a long time
<lynorian> glad I did not throw away this giant stack of cheap dvds my dad got just yet
<lynorian> yes I know this is frustrating and embarrasing for me
<wxl> bah
<wxl> i'll paypal you the money if you want to go grab one :)
<lynorian> wxl I have the money it is just won't really arrive in time for beta 1
<lynorian> unless I go to a store
<wxl> uhh
<wxl> where is the image?
<lynorian> it is on cdimage
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> there's no 20170220
<lynorian> yes I do not know why
<wxl> so are you using 20170219 or did you grab it before it diappeared?
<lynorian> 20170219
<wxl> awwww fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge
<lynorian> wxl I do not think the 201702220 ever really existed this is something wierd with the tracker
 * wxl siiiiiiiiiiiiighs
<wxl> well i know that when you're using the tracker you usually name the version
<wxl> so it could have pebkac
<lynorian> wxl not in installed image
<lynorian> fff now I find my usb ...
<wxl> lynorian: it's not in the installed system?!?!?!?!
<lynorian> no xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not in the live system
<lynorian> wxl it works for moving the cursor and clicking but nothing as advanced as a scrollwheel on the side
<wxl> uggggh
<lynorian> or in the installed system
<wxl> lynorian: and to be absolutely sure that's not the case in previous versions, right?
<lynorian> of zesty isos or releases of lubuntu
<wxl> it's actually not there on alpha 2
<wxl> wonder if it's a seed issue
 * lynorian goes to see if it is on a vm installed from alternate
<lynorian> wxl that is what I think it likely is
<wxl> it's not on the .list
<lynorian> wxl that pretty much explains it
<lynorian> unless I missed some other driver that is supposed to replace it
<lynorian> I do not know if we switched to libinput all of a sudden or something
<lynorian> none of those modules are loaded either
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
<wxl> ^^ it was a pebkac
<wxl> i can't find anything in the seeds, lynorian— not even in core ubuntu stuff
<wxl> found it lynorian
<wxl> want me to tell you how to fix it? extra bonus points for you :)
<lynorian> How with bzr to a seed
<wxl> yup
<wxl> check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/xserver-xorg-input-all
<wxl> and compare to http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/xserver-xorg-input-all
<wxl> remember how we use no-follow-recommends/
<wxl> and see how synpatics is now a recommend?
<wxl> so we need to explicitly add it ot the seed
<lynorian> wxl that explains it
<wxl> i'd start with a bug
<wxl> code's here https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.zesty
<wxl> use the last revision as an example since that also explicitly added something
<wxl> you can see the drops in the changelog lynorian http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xorg/xorg_7.7+16ubuntu2/changelog
<wxl> you need anything else from me to make this happen?
<lynorian> wxl currently do not have bzr setup on this install
<lynorian> I am setting up my more recent secure boot laptop as my backlight in my other one seems to getting quite dim
<wxl> lynorian: k well let's touch base later. maybe we can get tsimonq2 on it
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-23
<tsimonq2> Wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: Looking
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> wxl: Got a bug yet bud?
<wxl> tsimonq2: almost out so bug lynorian
<tsimonq2> lynorian: What's the deal?
<lynorian> bug 1667128
<ubot93> bug 1667128 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "zesty beta1 does not have xserver-xorg-synaptics so my touchpad mousewheel does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667128
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lynorian> touchpad other than moving cursor and buttons does not work at all
<wxl> off for most of the eve
<lynorian> tsimonq2, need me for anything else
<lynorian> I might get more testing done but am pretty hungry and will be going for dinner
<lynorian> but will give enough time for a respin probably
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Not really
<q4a> hi all.
<tsimonq2> o/ q4a
<q4a> I'm trying to disable lock screen after wake from suspend
<q4a> on lxqt on ubuntu 17.04
<q4a> tested set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'
<q4a> but did't help. Also checked xscreen-saver - it's disabled
<q4a> may be some config in powermanager
<q4a> ?
<q4a> package "gnome-power-manager" installed by default, but it has only /usr/bin/gnome-power-statistics
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
<b_b> hi
<tsimonq2> Please someone go help Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio with ISO QA tests.
<tsimonq2> Beta 1 needs some love.
<tsimonq2> lynorian, b_b ^^
<b_b> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> b_b: Could you please help us test? :)
<b_b> not for now sorry, i'm totally on other things :\
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks anyways
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I synced the lubuntu iso spun today earlier, so will try a couple
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Please please please :)
<acheronuk> welcome to lubuntu 16.10! noted
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 test cases done
<b_b> "il y a une sorte de brouillard sur toute cette gestion de l'arrière boutique"
 * b_b aime bien le brouillard
<b_b> "et ça n'aide pas à rassurer ceux qui ont des doutes"
<b_b> mince...
 * acheronuk tries lxqt in this VM before throwing it away
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-24
<lynorian> tsimonq2 sorry was not on
<tsimonq2> lynorian: It's fine, we're good to go now. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: regarding alternate images, you could use bdmurray's methodology
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> let me see if i can dig up an email
<tsimonq2> ls
<tsimonq2> whoops lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: Actually, to be honest, I don't see Lubuntu giving up i386 support for a loooooooong time.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Unless we were forced to...
<tsimonq2> wxl: But for Kubuntu, it might be worth polling and seeing how many users use i386, as it seems to me like it's not used as much...
<wxl> did you see my message on uct ts?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i mean
<tsimonq2> wxl: si
<wxl> tsimonq2: s/i/í/
<wxl> tsimonq2: ok good my point was not to get rid of i386 but that email was effective at collecting data
<wxl> tsimonq2: use that as the inspiration for your email regarding alternates
<wxl> tsimonq2: also fyi https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: OOOH, since when do they use GitHub instead of Launchpad?
<wxl> yeah i know
<wxl> sin right?
<tsimonq2> No, Launchpad is terrible.
<tsimonq2> Go them
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> it's a sin on them :)
<wxl> do so in your openbox configf
<wxl> openbox can work with any terminal command
<wxl> oops darnit!
<wxl> i'm not doing good today
<wxl> in other news
<wxl> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/issues/203
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> tsimonq2: can you get us a bot in here already?
<wxl> i have to admit telegram has been moderately useful
<tsimonq2> wxl: XD
<tsimonq2> We'll see
<lynorian> wxl well you could read fstab as f-stab
<wxl> lynorian: point taken :)
<wxl> lynorian: you should leave a comment to that effect :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-25
<tsimonq2> .
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So as @wxl23 has requested, this is now a Telegram bridge from this Telegram channel to #lubuntu-devel.
<tsimonq2> I'll sort out the whole thing about my username being Simon, but for now, hey, it works! :D
<tsimonq2>  
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> da fuck is this? O.o
<wxl> !language | @RedWolf
<ubot93> @RedWolf: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<meetingology> ubot93: Error: "RedWolf:" is not a valid command.
<wxl> XD
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Bridge to #lubuntu-devel
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> FUCK
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> BITCH
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> PENIS
<wxl> this is how we might get you and gilir to hang out on IRC @RedWolf
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hey now, this is being broadcasted on IRC :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> good4
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> *good
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf You like the bot profile pic and the channel profile pic?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> not bad
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Because YOU made them :P
<wxl> hahahahah
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I know
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I remember
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> WALTER!
<wxl> DUH
<wxl> god you're blonde :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> sorcery!
<wxl> pretty wonderful
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Aww, Telegram images are only shown on Telegram
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> of course
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> and emoticons and gifs too. IT. IS. LOGIC.
<wxl> thanks to tsimonq2
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> :D
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So @VikingRedwolf, wanna talk about some art stuff?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> maybe
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Did you ever fix the Ubiquity slideshow so it doesn't show the LSC?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf Or is that something you still need to do?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> yes, like updatng the wallpaper and remove more things
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Yeah you should do that sort of thing.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> We also need to change a screenshot that still shows Lubuntu.net as our official website.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Yes, that's a thing. There's a screenshot in the installer... >__<
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> oh damn yes
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf Think you can get that done very soon?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> aye
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Yay
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Also, I wanted to ask. How are translations done with Launchpad?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Could you walk me through the technical process?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> dunno, but anyway we don't have translations
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> not even for lxqt
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> that's not the way we work. each app has its po file
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> period
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> We really should have some.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> not really
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Why not?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> When you get me a Spanish girlfriend, she needs to be able to install Lubuntu. XD
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> because every component has its language files, and different authors
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> we can't concenttrate everything under one project, because it really isn't
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So why can't we just have a team that helps concentrate *efforts*?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> I mean, that's my question.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf How did translations work when you were the team leader?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> because that would imply modifying and creating a new team for lxqt+lubuntu
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> lubuntu doesn't OWN lxqt, it just uses it
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> not our point translating it
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> *OUR TASK
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hmm ok
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> It's upstream
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Why can't we have a team of people that exists to organize efforts to work with *upstream* to translate?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf Like I was asking before, what did the team do when it existed?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> for lubuntu communications only
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> useless effort (usually on my shoulders)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I don't see Ubuntu, Canonical, U-Gnome or Kylin translating to other languages rather than English
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Kylin is for Chinese users...
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> I have another desire: put the word official textually and graphically on the home page. The title is not enough
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> :D really needed?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Yes
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Yes, we've missed you ❤️👍😂
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> sooooo this is being bridged and everybody can hear me yelling PENIS???!!
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Yep, even your friend Unit193 :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> And lyn||ian :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I didn'tunfriend Unit193 O.o
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> ah sorry, misreasing
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> *misreading
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> OMG OMG OMG
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O.o
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Make us a Lubuntu Telegram theme
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Did you fix it yet?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> nope
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> What about now?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> :|
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hahahahahaha
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> can't. I'm naked
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Anything yet? God this is taking forever
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> do you want me to switch on webcam?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> 😂😂😂
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .___.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> That doesn't work on telegram does it?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Images and videos
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Not live though
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> If he posts an image, it'll only be visible on here though... :P 😏
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> LOL
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> omg
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I'm in love
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> really
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> omg
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Why is that? Works fine on the kubuntu bots
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Because I'm not using IrcSome
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Or whatever it's called
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Fix it
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> I think I should find the source and use that instead
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> acheronuk: Where is the KDE bot source code?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> https://blog.baloneygeek.com/posts/2016/05/07/message-passing-telegram-irc.html
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hmmm
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Ugh, later. I need a nap.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> K
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Me too I think
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @wxl23 how's that dog of yours?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> :D
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> OK, nap time. o/
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Bai
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> she's lovely! ❤
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: see you found it :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [masspackagelp] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vA8Sc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- masspackagelp/master 36d6d70 Simon Quigley: Fix the README.md so it's not so verbose.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- masspackagelp/master 41acb84 Simon Quigley: Give Lubuntu the copyright but state myself as the author.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- masspackagelp/master dbe6bfe Simon Quigley: Modernize it.
<lubot> fabianoleite was added by: fabianoleite
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <fabianoleite> Obrigado! (Thank you!)
<lubot> <fabianoleite> Boa noite, há muito tempo uso Ubuntu, porém notei que meu notebook não se comporta bem com as versões atualizadas, estava usando o Windows 10 😤 que também não é compatível, meu notebook é um  Dell Inspiron 1545, 4gb de RAM e processador dual core, então resolvi instalar o Lubuntu, ficou ótimo, porém o libreoffice Writer não abre, alguém já passou por isso?
<lubot> <fabianoleite> Good night, I have long used Ubuntu, but I noticed that my notebook does not behave well with the updated versions, I was using Windows 10 😤 which is also not compatible, my notebook is a Dell Inspiron 1545, 4GB of RAM and dual core processor , so I decided to install Lubuntu, it was great, but the libreoffice Writer does not open, has anyone ever had it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-qtplugin-packaging] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/0.12.0-6ubuntu1 at ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vA8dT
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-qtplugin-packaging] tsimonq2 merged debian/0.12.0-6 into debian/sid: https://git.io/vA8dL
<lubot> <msvenom> Lubuntu Is Awesome
<lubot> <msvenom> I needed Some Development Softwares
<lubot> <msvenom> Please Suggest
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This isn't really a good support channel, sorry.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways that question is a bit... abstract
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> well, more the answer
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> development software depends on the needs, the target, the language knowledge, etc etc etc
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 !!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> tell me the smplayer version we're going to ship
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we need 16.6 or higher
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and these settings: https://bin.rafaellaguna.uk/?caf10bef8f49c9a0#iMH+9PkevkmJUn25F03t/DOz8DkFl4lJfMF3crfnpSk=
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> in .config/smplayer/smplayer.ini
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also the packages must be "smplayer, smplayer-themes and smplayer-skins"
<lubot> <msvenom> friend can i change my lxpanel into dark theme
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no using the default theme
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but you can use this: https://www.box-look.org/p/1013337/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and you'll need this: https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1011980/
<lubot> <msvenom> i have downloaded it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> those are the gtk and icons themes. combined allow you to have dark panels
<lubot> <msvenom> I don't Know How To Install it
<lubot> <msvenom> (Photo, 1280x776) https://i.imgur.com/M91RfeG.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the theme archive must be decompressed inside the hidden folder .themes (press ctrl+h to reveal hidden folders)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the icon archive must be decompressed into .icons
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you can check this guide: https://www.maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/
<lubot> <msvenom> (Photo, 1280x776) https://i.imgur.com/RYp0U2I.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> those are icons
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> move that "Box-dark-panel" folder into .icons
<lubot> <msvenom> done
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nice
<lubot> <msvenom> Next
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you should move to lubuntu general channel for support :)
<lubot> <msvenom> Is There Any Groups
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's called Lubuntu Support
<lubot> <msvenom> Bro Thanks It Worked
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> good to hear :)
<lubot> <msvenom> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/1Bkqtk2.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, it worked. don't expect all icons to be white and functional. that "dark" theme was deprecated. but it's something
<lubot> <msvenom> It's Ok
<lubot> <msvenom> Thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you can also install Arc or Adapta themes. they have dark versions. and you can always "right click" your panel to change the background manually
<lubot> <msvenom> For Your Support
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> my pleasure
<lubot> <msvenom> 😊😊😊😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, !upkg smplayer in DuckDuckGo
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> U know how mplayer has a lot of frontends for gui
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> How does one make a frontend for a program
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it depends. you have Vala, Ruby, Python, etc.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and also you must count on the desktop widgets (gtk, plasma, qt, tk, etc)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also the language is not really relevant to the compiler base (c, gcc, c+, c#...)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf, What does that mean
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's not the same doing a GUI for a GTK desktop or a Qt desktop
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Ah ok
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Do you need to use an sdk to make an app with gui
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> some people use a simple editor
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but you need a lot of development packages
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> And Qt has a toolkit to make gui with right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> several toolkits
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Such as?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't know, I'm not a coder :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but you have like 27 toolkits for different works in qtcreator
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> qt, qt+, qml, xml...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's... complicated
<wxl_> @tsimonq2: did you see it looks like the change to apt didn't get picked up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl_, Gah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well then I guess it can wait for tomorrow :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (for the next daily)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-20
<lubot> wh0is was added by: wh0is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <wh0is> Thanks! 😁
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wh0is, o/
<lubot> <wh0is> How to fix the break that the delete key does? For example, when I am deleting characters the key pauses and does not delete everything at once. This happened after the upgrade.
<lubot> <wh0is> Sorry if this is a matter for another channel.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It would fit in Lubuntu Support but I'm looking for the solution :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/53v1zv/delete_key_binding_problem/
<lubot> <wh0is> Thanks, @VikingRedwolf  for the attitude. But I'm coming home and I'm going to look for solutions.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry :)
<lubot> <wh0is> Does Lubuntu have a security team?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> are you concerned about security?
<lubot> <wh0is> No, it's pretty stable. I just wanted to contribute in search of bugs and vulnerabilities. I'm a security researcher and I'm looking for projects to work with.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wh0is, Ubuntu has a security team
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's nice. we have a QA team, and we specially need people who can test ISOs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but yes, security belongs to the "core" Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wh0is https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html - patches are welcome :D
<lubot> <wh0is> @tsimonq2, I know, they're irresponsible. Hahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wh0is, Oh? :O
<lubot> <wh0is> @VikingRedwolf, That's nice. :)
<lubot> <wh0is> @tsimonq2, Thank you. I've seen about. Thank you for the information.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-21
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of the necessary packages have been accepted to do the switch to Calamares.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will complete this later
<lubot> <brli7848> Is Ubuntu also switching to calamares?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @brli7848, No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just Lubuntu Next for now
<wxl> and kubuntu
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it goes well, Kubuntu will also switch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Next cycle
<wxl> doubtful that anyone else will pick up on it
<lubot> <brli7848> Ubiquity is crying, no? lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu Budgie once they switch to Qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> UBPorts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's certainly going to be people using it, wxl
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> but you know, "to defy the laws of tradition is a crusade only of the brave"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't personally care if we go against tradition as long as it's working
<wxl> i care a bit. i don't want to have to maintain something by ourselves that is (A) not a core part of the OS and (B) not well supported by others
<wxl> that said, ubiquity is a freaking mess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One thing I'm watching closely wxl is the combined effort of Elementary and Po_!_!_!_pO!!!S to do full disk encryption by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it's not like Calamares is a dead upstream
<wxl> > Po_!_!_!_pO!!!S
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That being said, I encourage you to investigate the modularity of it
<wxl> you're what hurts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Seriously, dig into the settings package for Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (for Calamares)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's so modular
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All YAML
<lynorian> ewww I don't like YAML
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> me neither
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To each their own :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lynorian> I prefer restructed text
<lynorian> and I did more manual stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vAupR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 3f9a5ec Simon Quigley: Switch to Calamares as the default installer for Lubuntu Next.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o.o
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-22
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf you are my hero. lxqt looks unfreakingbelivable!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oooh you're trying it?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ta! :)
<wxl> i just booted up a vm
<wxl> god it just looks like a completely different system than when we first started
<wxl> i'm still miffed about the whole desktop switcher thing but i'm sure that will come in time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm glad you like it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So I've been using LXQt *with these themes* as my daily driver for months now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, not with the themes for months :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But with LXQt I think I've been using it close to a year
<wxl> can we at all set the colors for the desktop switcher? or is that based on some other factor that we don't reallyw ant to change?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: See why I think this is close to being ready to ship, hoss? :)
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhm ask @VikingRedwolf I think
<wxl> apps are the thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Mind doing me a favor and triggering a Lubuntu Next daily once lubuntu-meta migrates?
<wxl> i
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Shouldn't be more than an hour or two
<wxl> 'm about to head out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So am I XD
<wxl> i can check back later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Driving lesson!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<wxl> you'll probably be back before me
<wxl> i have a banquet to go to
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have fun :)
<lynorian> hey was the latest update of lubuntu-next susposed to pull down snapd as last I heard it was not supposed to be installed by default
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Bon appetit
<wxl> you too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, uhm did it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wtf
<lubot> * tsimonq2 investigates SUPER quick
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope nope I need snaps!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o___o
<wxl> let's not be the anti-snappers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm sorta "meh" about the whole thing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love them!
<wxl> i understand your concerns
<wxl> but there's no reason to force those concerns on others
<wxl> anyways talk soon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> kbai
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/
<lynorian> I don't care about snaps 
<lynorian> They do break my bug reporting workflow
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Let's pack the whole distro in snaps!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> •_____•
<lynorian> snapd doesn't take up that much disk space
<lynorian> tsimonq2,  any problems with my simple-scan part of the manual?
<Yogesh_> ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, I'll look in a bit
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hey yall, im really sorry to ask you this, but is there anyone who is willing to babysit me through the process of developing for ubuntu/lubuntu? Ive been reading the wiki and docs, but rn i feel lost. I need some guidance on how to get started and how to actually contribute in terms of develop ment. There are definitely other ways of helping the community out. I get that. But i want to dig deeper than to just hang around on the surface.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Like Endless OS? 😷
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 🙊🤢🤮
<lubot1> <brli7848> https://www.box-look.org/p/1017288/
<lubot1> <brli7848> openbox may possibly still working fine with lxqt :)
<lubot1> <brli7848> (at appearance integration aspect
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well we do have the Arc theme too :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Aye!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] m4sk1n opened pull request #1: fix typo (master...patch-1) https://git.io/vA27U
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-24
<cyphermox> does lugito really need to be in ~lubuntu-dev? Because that theoretically grants it upload access, and I'm a bit wary about that.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No it doesn't.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ~lubuntu-dev has no upload access
<cyphermox> indeed, I see that
<cyphermox> sorry, I went on with what I remembered the delegated teams looked like without checking
<cyphermox> that said, I think it does grant commit access to the branches and seeds, which you may not want, but it depends on what the bot does
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's exactly what it needs.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-25
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Help test Lubuntu 16.04.4 so we can release on Thursday! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-February/001133.html | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies and Lubuntu 16.04.4 RCs | https://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This
<tsimonq2> grr
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Help test Lubuntu 16.04.4 so we can release on Thursday! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-February/001133.html | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies and Lubuntu 16.04.4 RCs | https://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel), Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) and is LO
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Help test Lubuntu 16.04.4 so we can release on Thursday! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-February/001133.html | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies and 16.04.4 RCs | https://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (@lubuntudevel), Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) and is LOGGED: https://irclog
<tsimonq2> ugh
<lubot1> <acheronuk> 👍
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Help test Lubuntu 16.04.4 so we can release on Thursday! https://is.gd/CC8XN6 | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies and 16.04.4 RCs | https://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (@lubuntudevel), Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org), and is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> THERE we go
<acheronuk> you sure?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Are you looking to get involved with Lubuntu? Testing is a great way to start!
<lubot1> Help the Lubuntu Team test the release candidate Lubuntu 16.04.4 ISOs so they can be released on Thursday! More details are available on our mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-February/001133.html
<tsimonq2> Yes :P
<acheronuk> test
<acheronuk> weird
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-18
<guiverc> debian soft-waves :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 I just thought maybe you might have some insight. Adding an a …], I'm more convinced that we should drop nm-tray in favor of nm-applet
<wxl[m]> I know why you feel that way and I'm sure you know why we'd like to not!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jajajja
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE8d03dc04a1f4: DSC file for 29] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE8d03dc04a1f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE5f85568b3047: Import patches-unapplied version 29 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE5f85568b3047
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVEa007f7ad9426: Import patches-applied version 29 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVEa007f7ad9426
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE2e166303c165: DSC file for 29] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE2e166303c165
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I'm more convinced that we should drop nm-tray in favor of nm-applet], Why?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why?], Mainly because nm-tray has to basic configuration options. But is full Qt and consumes less resources than cmst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: We have reached 5,000 followers on Twitter! Thank you! ... You can follow us here: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1097612456522891264
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It seems to me that bash is less resource intensive than python. Giving that, it's better to develop in bash that python? Any contrary argument?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Obviously I'm talking about basic scripts)
<wxl> i think it's a question of what you want to do
<wxl> there certainly are limitations to what you can do with python
<wxl> s/python/bash/
<wxl> and python is waaaaay more readable 
<wxl> that said, i have found bash to be generally the better solution
<wxl> btw if you're putting something in the repos, it's really best to make sure you're portable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That I'm portable?
<wxl> in other words, don't use bash, but /bin/sh
<wxl> make it POSIX-compliant
<wxl> unfortunately that will mean more limitations
<wxl> a lot of "bashisms" will be missing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But is really simple what I want to do
<wxl> ooh this is nice http://sites.harvard.edu/%7Elib113/reference/unix/portable_scripting.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The interpreter of python consumes more than 5meg
<wxl> bashisms include: [[, ((, { (including ${ and string handling), function (!), let, local, select, source, <<< (here strings), &>, string comparison with == in test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what I want to do is to run this script and parse teh output ... /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which are two number separated by ;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should be prety easy with bash.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-19
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: this is bashism then? wpBg=$(grep 'BgColor=' $settingsFile) ... wpBg=${wpBg:8}
<lubot> <teward001> that sounds like a wordpress-ism
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <teward001> ah, my bad.
<teward> wait
<teward> wxl: who were you replying to :P
<wxl> you could use `` instead of $()
<teward> wxl: ehhhhh
<wxl> but that substring bit is totally unportable
<teward> wxl: last time I checked ` ` is recommended to $() not backticks
<wxl> teward: not you, go back to your caffeine drip, you junkie
<teward> wxl: what caffeine drip?  *sips on coffee*
<teward> :P
<wxl> um those ARE backticks
<teward> wxl: i didn't say `` is recommended.
<teward> i said that the recommendation is to repalce `` with $() calls
<teward> i mistyped that
<teward> but i'm sorta being bumped around and crap in the hospital waiting room here
<wxl> i don't think that's portable in /bin/sh but could be wrong
<teward> so blah.
<teward> wxl: well are we talking about Bash or Dash?
<wxl> /bin/sh
<teward> because they're different :P
<wxl> and ultimately, POSIX-compliance
<teward> you mean Dash :p
<wxl> no
<teward> /bin/sh is symlinked to Dash in *buntu
<teward> so
<teward> yes
<wxl> but that's as close as it gets
<teward> you do
<teward> i'll leave you be :)
<wxl> for example in free bsd, $() fails
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> but that substring bit is totally unportable], but actually what i want to get is what is after the =, I know that is after the 8 position, that is why I substring it.
<wxl> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40771231/how-to-check-substring-in-bourne-shell
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: this is not bashism?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> j=$((j + 1))
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or more general
<wxl> it is, afaik
<lubot> <HMollerCl> OUT=`/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check` ...         IFS='x' ...         j=0 ...         for STRING in $OUT; do ...             case $j in  ...                 0) ...                     upg=$STRING;; ...                 1) ...                     security=$STRING;; ...             esac ...             j=$((j + 1)) ...         done
<wxl> j=`expr $j + 1`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> These features are not required by POSIX. ... foo=$((n++)) can be replaced with foo=$n; $((n=n+1)) foo=$((++n)) can be replaced with foo=$((n=n+1))
<wxl> it won't work EVERYWHERE
<wxl> i use freebsd as the ultimate test
<wxl> but maybe that's a bad test :)
<wxl> i guess for our sake if it works in dash, you'll probably be ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jeje I got it from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<wxl> that yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: you understand set — $var as good option? ... https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14594033/does-dash-support-bash-style-arrays
<wxl> doesn't work in bsd
<wxl> arrays, afair, are not supported at all
<wxl> and indeed that's not an array!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas on how to run qterminal with a command and don't close it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -e close it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for example $qterminal -e "apt update"
<wxl> i seem to remember combating that in a bug report but don't remember the answer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I might give up with aptdaemon and thing that the best way to call an upgrade is to open a terminal and execute "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is no info from aptdaemon during installation, only for download
<wxl> could you keep it open via a desktop entry somehow?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm trying that, but after all, the only problem  is that if it gives an error you won't know
<wxl> so that's the reason why you're trying to keep it open?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> there's no aptdaemon way to raise errors???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it supose to, but apparently there are problems with kernel updates
<wxl> hm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> today it has given me all the time that are 26ish updates I install with the gui says it fine, but keep pointing me that are updates
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and during a long update, sometimes you might think it freeze, that's why I would better use a shell instead
<wxl> makes sense
<wxl> headed home, talk soon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> see you soon
<lubot> <kc2bez> Has anyone seen the latest daily iso?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, have you?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, still Gnome with a default debian wallpaper now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Siiiigh.
<lubot> <kc2bez> What if we seed `notification-daemon`?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need to explicitly seed lxqt-notificationd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED593c496dd877: Seed lxqt-notificationd.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED593c496dd877
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGd5b769f8be5e: Bump version for new upstream release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGd5b769f8be5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGb42f54916619: Update copyright file] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGb42f54916619
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGbe947c963522: Bump Standards version to 4.3.0] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGbe947c963522
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGbda4e5682b41: Remove patches for XDG directories] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGbda4e5682b41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING70eeb2d1a065: Remove the XDG patch files.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING70eeb2d1a065
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING43082b84df59: Remove trailing whitespace in rules] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING43082b84df59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc161736ecdb9: Add https for copyright format uri.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc161736ecdb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe33270e5950b: Update lintian-overrides] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe33270e5950b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING9ccad8fde233: Run wrap-and-sort.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING9ccad8fde233
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING60fcdce43713: More Copyright updates.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING60fcdce43713
<lubot> <kc2bez> Your filling my inbox @tsimonq2 :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> >:D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congrats on the upload!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.4-0ubuntu1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING7b9786437aff: Add changelog entry I missed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING7b9786437aff
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the help!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anytime!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez Wanna work on that typo fix PR too? ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try to get to it tomorrow. If not it may have to wait until the end of the week.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Take your time :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm gonna hit the hay early tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks y'all!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you!
<lynorian> back I am alive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heeeey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We missed ya
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebf73131bc5e: Add export as pdf from menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebf73131bc5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e0dd51b96fd: Add another way to change font color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e0dd51b96fd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Yes, still Gnome with a default debian wallpaper now.], So gnome-shell os still presenta?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes it was. Not sure if the iso has rebuilt or not, I haven't checked. Simon added lxqt-notificationd to the seed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Yes it was. Not sure if the iso has rebuilt or not, I haven't checked. Simon add …], I thought you were sleeping
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm up early, usually by 5 on work days.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Are you on the easy coast, then?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, I am in NY.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good, someone timezone-near
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah we are stretched out a little with our timezones.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Could you take a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1801439
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will, s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl I saw your screenshot in another channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 710x440) https://i.imgur.com/eKqRVqO.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Could you maybe look at wrapping the text?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise it looks good!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Look at this! ^^^^ :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Could you maybe look at wrapping the text?], ok, but I think the priority for now should be update-notifier, or this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for running it. $lxqt-sudo software-properties-qt —open-tab=4 ... now the .dekstop should added/fixed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ok, but I think the priority for now should be update-notifier, or this?], Probably update-notifier, yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got a link? We can package that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pm
<wxl[m]> You are amazing @HMollerCl
<wxl[m]> lynorian adding a section on SDDM configuration would probably be extremely valuable since we currently don't have a good method of configuring.
<lynorian> wxl[m]: Have you thought what chapter to put that in?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL291c957f7ccc: Lessen annoying wrong chapter numbering somewhat] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL291c957f7ccc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91cba2bfe894: Update to explict where chapters should be and some conf file changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91cba2bfe894
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3321316e1278: rm erronous .conf.py.swp] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3321316e1278
<wxl> lynorian: 3.1 maybe?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb1bad49161c: Add changes for spec.rst outline for new chapter for sddm config] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb1bad49161c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f540105a6a2: Add manual partitioning screenshot this was badly needed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f540105a6a2
<lynorian> anyone else having a problem in kvm on input on the latest daily on a kvm vm?
<lynorian> I can't get any text input right now what package should I file a bug against
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't tested today's daily. Is it still Gnome?
<lynorian> no
<lynorian> it is lxqt
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well that is an improvement. I will check it later this evening when I get home.
<lynorian> bug 1816665 ugh
<ubot93> Bug 1816665 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 daily no keyboard  input on live session" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816665
<kc2bez> lynorian: The new iso works in virtualbox. I will try it again later in KVM.
<lubot> <lynorian> @kc2bez might be best to comment that on the bug will help narrow down what is causing it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will in a bit.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-20
<wxl> !eol
<ubot93> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wxl> don't mind me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we should discuss touchpad default configuration
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 623x415) https://i.imgur.com/TaHMLeL.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what I like
<wxl> tap to click is not a thing?
<wxl> cuz i HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE tap to click but lots of people love it
<wxl> i'd rather replace all my keys with caps lock than use tap to click
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje, I believe the frist one, the selected, is tap to click
<wxl> i'll play with that tonight
<lubot> <HMollerCl> strange denomination for it, but at least in my raw hardware system works that way
<wxl> well obviously we're at an impasse XD
<wxl> that said, it's probably good that way
<wxl> i think few people actually want natural scrolling
<wxl> i love two finger scrolling
<wxl> and everyone's got an opinion about acceleration. we should pick something fairly moderate
<wxl> overall looks good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I encourage all to play with it and the decide. At least for me it was dificult to find the tap to click.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> another question. For software-properties-qt we would need to make .desktops
<wxl> is that a question? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that should be done in lubuntu-default-settings repo in /usr/share/applications ????
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^that's teh question
<wxl> no the package should provide the desktop entry but, yes, that's the right location
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, right now teh package doesn't give it
<wxl> that's weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> BTW, with super/meta key I finally could configure to work to open menu (Super alone) and to pcmanfm-qt (super+e) and laucnher (super+r)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I had to remove the entries in openbox
<wxl> right
<wxl> and that's the thing.. if someone wants to use super by itself, it's always going to be problematic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it can be done
 * lynorian uses menu by itself but that would not be good for everyone
<wxl> yes
<wxl> the conflict always was the weird implementation of super-alone in lxqt-hotkeys (or whatever it's called) versus openbox's super combos
<wxl> if you got rid of one or the other everything sort of plays out nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually I only coomented this in openbox xml ...     <!--  Lubuntu specific : Keybindings --> ...     <!-- Keybindings for running applications on Home + E --> ...     <!--keybind key="W-e"> ...       <action name="Execute"> ...         <startupnotify> ...           <enabled>true</enabled> ...           <name>File manager</name> ..
<lubot> .         </startupnotify> ...         <command>pcmanfm-qt</command> ...       </action> ...     </keybind--> ...     <!-- Keybindings for running Run menu from Lxpanel on Home + R--> ...     <!--keybind key="W-r"> ...       <action name="Execute"> ...         <command>lxqt-runner</command> ...       </action> ...     </keybind-->
<lubot> <lynorian> I really kind of love those fake tiling stuff though to write the manual having things side by side
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That I couldn't make it work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> although it is uncomented now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but if I change the Super for the menu, it wokrs
<lubot> <lynorian> although if we change things part of the manual will need to be upgraded
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, since now there is a launcher (as opposed to lxde) I dont use the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> How is it in the manual now?
<lubot> <lynorian> Appendix F in a table
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<wxl> ugh i hate those things
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ugh i hate those things], whic ones?
<wxl> @HMollerCl there was some discussion in a task. did you see that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<wxl> @HMollerCl: the fake tiling stuff @lynorian mentioned
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, I dont use it, but see the benefits
<wxl> they're useful for like a quick glance but they require maintenence
<wxl> a tiling manager actually resolves that issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> alt+space for menu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that open openbox menu for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> window open box menu
<wxl> i'd call that feature "cute" and not something i feel like we need to work around to support
<wxl> hm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL085a89530d09: Add stub for sddm configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL085a89530d09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdca054fda82: Add sddm test option to test configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdca054fda82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e77636afa15: Add important note on nano] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e77636afa15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c795d395b6f: Add another way to get to character menu in loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c795d395b6f
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70a7b05d92c5: Start Format --> Paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70a7b05d92c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49f6ae5a541d: Add After text and first line fields] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49f6ae5a541d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe763c71d566: add change space above/below paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe763c71d566
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed894d8f58db: Finish loimpress indetns and spacing tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed894d8f58db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc521faf1833e: Add summary of alignment tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc521faf1833e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2aa47310695: Add more options to Alignement tab of loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2aa47310695
<lubot> Imus12 was added by: Imus12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian wxl: tested yesterday daily, shortcuts including Meta/Super key  doesný match our manual.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Meta open Menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 800x672) https://i.imgur.com/Qzkjb1L.jpg yesterday daily. Papirus (not dark) icons looks good. About LXQt, Skanlite, Screenshot, and all the other problematic appear white.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, it is much more visible.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will install it to see if it changes something. In my "rolling" installation skanlite, screenshot, about lxqt and nm-tray appear black.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when changing to papirus (not dark).
<lubot> <kc2bez> My 19.04 machine updated the icons automatically.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good! maybe because i play to much I broke something.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't log into phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Unhandled Exception ("InvalidArgumentException") ... Value provided to "replaceQueryParam()" for key "scope" is NULL. Use "removeQueryParam()" to remove a query parameter.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hmm, I was already logged in on this machine, let me try another one.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I got the same error.
<lubot> <kc2bez> We should probably ping @tsimonq2 and @teward001 ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> icons: nope, doesn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least in live
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is papirus-dark w/o colorize set.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pcmanfm-qt looks bad in live
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think I know the problem. Will try to fix today.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, apparently it hasn't landed https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fdisco/src/
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/hZmlmGV.jpg Must be I changed mine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> looks good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you managed to configure notifications right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T184: Define and Implenet Default Settings for touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T184
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T185: Define Default settings for notifications] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T185
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [have you managed to configure notifications right?], Still tweaking that. I am tempted to disable it. Most of the applications I use already have some sort of notification archive anyway.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have disabled for now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez we shoudl also define touchapd default settings, do you use lubuntu on a laptop?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, I have both a laptop and desktop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need to define this https://phab.lubuntu.me/T184 maybe make a poll?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Define and Implement Default Settings for touchpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T184
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we could make it in twitter, to encgache auddience.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c9efa9ab8f7: Fix warning in sddm_configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c9efa9ab8f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58d4ba929d0f: Add how to edit the file in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58d4ba929d0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ea445544f2f: Add sddm disable autologin] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ea445544f2f
<lynorian> Is there a reason we have the keyboard shortcut control +Alt + Up in openbox? It does not seem to do anything by default and makes it so you can't use keyboard shortcut in libreoffice to reorder lists in libreoffice writer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> Is there a reason we have the keyboard shortcut control +Alt + Up in …], not that I know
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd8f9e09d7aa: Start reorganizing tables for openbox shortcuts as they make little sense being…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd8f9e09d7aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL143ab998301f: Now even more human readable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL143ab998301f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5be36fe96e1: Make brightness keyboard shortcuts human readable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5be36fe96e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL047c4c825b81: Remove wrong line about lxpanel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL047c4c825b81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe36c97a7ce34: Add human readable description to openbox keyboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe36c97a7ce34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa47caef1cf76: Add descrptions for sending to desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa47caef1cf76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06fdbe1ae721: Describe backlight shortcuts better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06fdbe1ae721
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 why hasn't this landed? https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] change icon theme to papirus (not dark) and colorize on widget style (icon_follow_color_scheme) false.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh, good question, sorry...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> another question, today is feature freeze, what means that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No more new features in existing packages unless we get an exception
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [No more new features in existing packages unless we get an exception], But this is the tl;dr
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 any idea on how should we deal with .desktop for software properties? create our own or remove the noDisplay=true from the master?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 any idea on how should we deal with .desktop for software properties? …], The latter
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, we had in lxqt a .desktop to launch directly he "additional driver tab" was this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/view/head:/data/software-properties-drivers.desktop.in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but know i lauches the -gtk version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my problem is that only we want that version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, NotShowIn=GNOME;KDE; is enough?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think you can do `OnlyShowIn=LXQt;` to do what you want @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [another question, today is feature freeze, what means that?], https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-February/001255.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I think you can do OnlyShowIn=LXQt; to do what you want @HMollerCl], Ahh, yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @kc2bez !
<lubot> <kc2bez> Np anytime.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now?!
<kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> \o
<guiverc> o/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: oh fearless leader
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm in a car
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone else go first
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [I'm in a car], Driving?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [Driving?], Stop lights and talk-to-text don't count
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shoould I go first?
<kc2bez> Sure go ahead.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok. Most important thing is that software-properties-qt now has additional driver tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm working now into making icons appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, .desktop icons
<lynorian> cool
<kc2bez> Awesome!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is still some merged needed @tsimonq2 for debconf. I don't know if tehre are additional drivers that need debconf but if they are currently don't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to start packaging update Norifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a problem thoug, how upgrades are handled.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> discover and muon are not great for upgrades. Discover is slow and muon cannot be started with upgrade tab on.
<lynorian> I have only really used discover on my beefy desktop and I don't notice slowness there
<kc2bez> Yeah, discover isn't that bad on my desktop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So I try to make our own upgrade. But I've not being totally successfull. I mage a graphic but I don't get information during the installation process, sometyimes faield and I get no info. I tried to open a terminal, but after it completes it close it and don't know the exit status.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I have only really used discover on my beefy desktop and I don't noti …], I haven't been able to run discover in a 2Gb core duo2 @1.83. It tottaly freeze my laptop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that's for me this week I think.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ojjjj, sorry for my typos
<lynorian> I have been quite busy I did relatively little for me 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you were on vacations I thouht.
<kc2bez> No worries Hans, thanks for the update.
<lynorian> For part of it but then came back to get stuff done
<kc2bez> It looks like you have been getting some good stuff in the manual lynorian
<lynorian> I filed bug 1816665 
<ubot93> Bug 1816665 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 daily no keyboard  input on live session" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816665
<kc2bez> I did try to reproduce on my disco install but I didn't try on my cosmic machine. What is your host?
<lubot> <lynorian> lubuntu 18.10
<lynorian> I tried to start some of the sddm configuration to the manual but have found that going to be a bit difficult
<lynorian> Today I noticed several parts of appendix F for keyboard shortcuts would be really hard to understand if you don't grok openbox config files so I did a few changes on that
<lynorian> also more of libreoffice impress stuff with spacing and indents
<lynorian> I also realized in the openbox config control+alt+up and control+alt+down are used but we have openbox intercept these for a shortcut that does not work by default
<kc2bez> Appendix F looks much better, Awesome!
<lynorian> Appendix C now has how to open nano as that is the most new user friendly command line text editor
<lynorian> I also added how to customize quick launch in the panel
<lynorian> and making a pdf I have compelted that but the problem is the chapter numbering is really wierd
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Since I'm now above ground on the train home: @wxl I'm waiting on Walter's response email. That's my only update this week.
<lynorian> that is it for me on this week
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have one question regarding manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what about differente versions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's incremental or all version is anew manual?
<lynorian> Well for that I need to make a branch in git 
<lynorian> and the build will need to checkout the branch
<lynorian> so I should probalby make a branch for 18.10 and continue development in master
<lynorian> I think that answers all your question?
<guiverc> :) @ lynorian (quick launch info - I already found it REALLY useful!) & Thanks  (from me & other dumb users)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I think that answers all your question?], yes, thanks!
 * lynorian is done
<kc2bez> Thanks lynorian, fantastic work!
<kc2bez> guiverc: Anything for us?
<guiverc> I've done nothing, so nothing to say except sorry. (i've got a new [2009] box I'll setup for lubuntu, but haven't found my dvi-vga convertors to make use of it yet [wanted due packaging issues, & yeah my stuff (freebies) is all that old!].   FYI if anyone needs testing in OLD equipment (HMollerCl), I may be useful!
<kc2bez> Cool, that should be good for testing some stuff.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<kc2bez> wxl: What is new with you?
<kc2bez> While we wait I can go.
<kc2bez> With a lot of help from @tsimonq2 I was able to get the Calamares packaged.
<kc2bez> This may help with https://phab.lubuntu.me/T171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] make Calamares work well with smaller screens: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T171
<kc2bez> One of the things that was added was the ability to set window size.
<kc2bez> From the release announcement "In particular, the setting windowExpanding can be set to normal, fullscreen or noexpand."
<kc2bez> fullscreen might help with that, I don't know though, I haven't tested it.
<kc2bez> I think that is it from me, @tsimonq2 or wxl you back?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl time
<wxl> ok here work jeez
<wxl> life has been extra insane for me lately, but i did a little triage
<wxl> and generally lent some feedback to support work others are doing
<wxl> at least i'm not totally useless :)
<kc2bez> Far from it. ^
<wxl> well, i just haven't been at the level of activity i'd like to be at
<wxl> i think i'm going to go to the hotel that no one else is going at for lfnw and just hide in my room and get stuff done at night
<wxl> meanwhile i'm sure @tsimonq2 will be blowing up my phone
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> WHERE ARE YOU WHERE ARE YOU OMG THEY HAVE FREE BREAKFAST XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> that's it for me, really
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything you do!
 * wxl shrugs :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I forgot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I created 2 tasks.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T184
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Define and Implement Default Settings for touchpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T184
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T185
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Define Default settings for notifications: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T185
<lubot> <HMollerCl> define default settings for touchapd and notifications.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I propose: ... - disable notifications ... - touchpad: tap to click, two finger scroll, no acceleratio
<wxl> i liked your settings for the first one. you should include that screenshot. my vote is just do it unless you hear someone complain within the next week
<wxl> why disable notifications, though? just because of the volume key changes?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> why disable notifications, though? just because of the volume key changes?], I ended up disabling i.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> was to much, and the notifications that are important still appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i'ts only that they are not stored
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the unatended notifications
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> please put that in the task
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done, I updated the title
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for touchpad, I was thinking we could make a poll in tweeter, to engage audience.
<wxl> i think phab has a poll thing
<kc2bez> tbf what you proposed is normal for most distros I think.
<wxl> ^^ that's another approach. see what others are shipping
<kc2bez> Having the ability to easily change it will be nice for those that don't care for the defaults.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually, I don't use other distros
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unless someone thinks win10 is another distro.
<kc2bez> It is a user experience that we should consider I suppose.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I believe that the standard is tap to click and 2 finger for scrolling. Not sure aboout acceleration
<kc2bez> I think that can vary more on device than OS.
<lubot> docEbrown was added by: docEbrown
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey!
<lubot> <docEbrown> hey! Long time no see.  Sorry!!!! Been slammed at work.  Keen to get going again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's alright :) we'll get you back into it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How've you been otherwise?
<lubot> <docEbrown> Outside of super busy at work pretty good you?  How's studies?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-22
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good!
<lubot> <docEbrown> awsome! Is this your last year?
<lubot> <docEbrown> Nice work on getting lubuntu all official as well with the council etc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [awsome! Is this your last year?], Second to last semester
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [Nice work on getting lubuntu all official as well with the council etc], Thanks!
<lubot> <docEbrown> Boom do you have plans after you are done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably TC
<lubot> <docEbrown> TC?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Technical College
<lubot> <docEbrown> awesome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL396385c61fb8: Describe keyboard key shorcut better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL396385c61fb8
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] (20190222) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] (20190222) has been added
<lubot> vrtop was added by: vrtop
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl Let me know if you could respond to my email this week
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez do you know why this "remember forever" doesn't work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 354x334) https://i.imgur.com/2hqFg5d.jpg sorry the last one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's when I try to mount in pcmafm-qt a network shre
<lubot> <kc2bez> I get that on 18.10 but I haven't tried it in 19.04. I will have to try it. There were some improvements in SMB with the new pcmanfm-qt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But the password is saved? I also had this issue in lxde and never undertook how passwords are manahed
<lubot> <kc2bez> For me, it doesn't seem to remember anything.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder how could we make that work
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same thing in 19.04. I think it needs something like kwallet to remember the credentials.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I think that to. And to config it. because I had Kwallet and worked with Kate, but not with pcmanfm-qt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do we have kwallet installed by default?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need testing ASAP! More info here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004712.html
<lubot> leprime was added by: leprime
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i hope. :/
<lynorian> hmm lugito doesn't notify on creating new branches on phab
<lynorian> oh I just branched off the 18.10 branch now that feature freeze has happened
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1344d779399d: Reword icon theme sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1344d779399d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe05c9f0bab4a: Add summary of appearance tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe05c9f0bab4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91ec36a993c7: Add loimpress paragraph screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91ec36a993c7
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl gotcha cool cause I'd like to still contribute but mostly for the things I mentioned inside that email so let me know.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<wxl> for what it's worth, it's been at the top of my list.. it's just i've had too much going on
<wxl> personal life has me really stretched thin right now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc1dd3ce7906: Start of paragraph file to nlowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc1dd3ce7906
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9be9d2f14e7e: Add paragraph spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9be9d2f14e7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24bd302f8bee: Add alignement options from paragraph window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24bd302f8bee
<wxl> exit
<wxl> oops
<wxl> EWINDOW XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4a70c7b0a3f: Add inserting page number to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4a70c7b0a3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b356f41e7c0: Add inserting time and date  to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b356f41e7c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL019365ba03d6: Add page count to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL019365ba03d6
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE4272d682a9d9: DSC file for 20190203-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE4272d682a9d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE73392fa147ac: DSC file for 20190203-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE73392fa147ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEd4580d8aa42b: Import patches-unapplied version 20190203-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEd4580d8aa42b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE46ab8d438c01: Import patches-applied version 20190203-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE46ab8d438c01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e4ca125a679: Start border tab to paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e4ca125a679
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf4298afb908: add shadow poistion and color to border tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf4298afb908
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf32a0a98a2fe: Add crop and take snapshot to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf32a0a98a2fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL23dc38c92fd9: Start vlc prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL23dc38c92fd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e5a5e1537b4: Add intergrate video in interface, show media popup, or Force window style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e5a5e1537b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcafab5b85a52: Add only one instance and releated checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcafab5b85a52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4af0e28003a8: Add Continue playback menu and Reset prefrences save and cancel buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4af0e28003a8
<qwebirc85710> hi
<qwebirc85710> how to install in gnome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b43e0ba4de1: Add starting vlc audio tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b43e0ba4de1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d6b08234bca: Add visualization replay gain and time streching audio] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d6b08234bca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1c61e6f88c7: Start vlc video tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1c61e6f88c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40f3709d4461: Add output and fullscreen device to vlc video settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40f3709d4461
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e0a5f1ecb03: Add snapshot prefrences to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e0a5f1ecb03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa62239d4fe4: Start vlc input/codecs to input/codecs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa62239d4fe4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e34af9e1e9f: Start hotkeys tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e34af9e1e9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL859ea4aeddfd: Add keyboard shortcut chaing and mouse wheel options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL859ea4aeddfd
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-24
<qwebirc28335> can anyone help me get a dell onto wifi?
<qwebirc61918> what driver do i need to get an inspiron 13 online?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is not a support channel.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please join #lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Urgent Testing Needed: Lubuntu 16.04.6 RCs ... https://lubuntu.me/test-xenial-6/
<lubot> <docEbrown> @tsimonq2 is testing through a VM acceptable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can, but real hardware is preferable.
<lubot> <docEbrown> Is there a list of tests that need executing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Linked in the announcement
<lubot> <docEbrown> Awesome. Sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, thanks!
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Hey @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How's it going?
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Did u leave Zoom?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JJ_4884 [Did u leave Zoom?], Yeah, I did ... I didn't see my mic was on :P
<lubot> <JJ_4884> There is a mute option
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I also wasn't following the discussion much
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Oh.
<lubot> <JJ_4884> I can send the link to u to rejoin :)
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Lubuntu is important
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are people asking for me back?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Out of time...
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Maybe plan it as the Distro challenge next week?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno :)
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Ask Rocco in the Telegram
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm good, thanks though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c566160205e: Add start of subtitles/osd tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c566160205e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67e8e79d2499: Start subtitle fonts, font size and enabling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67e8e79d2499
<guiverc> can I please get a url for 16.04.6 RC please  (I can only find disco & released - can someone please point me [even if vague]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00c7d6e88098: outline thickness color , shadow , add a background settings to vlc subtitles] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00c7d6e88098
<krytarik> guiverc: Ok, here you go vague style..: iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <lynorian> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/400/builds is for 16.04.6
<guiverc> thanks lynorian :)
<guiverc> that's for QA tracker - it was the ISO itself I couldn't find 
<guiverc> :) @ krytarik 
<krytarik> Don't the links it provides work?
<lynorian> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20190222/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync is the zsync link
<lynorian> for amd 64
<guiverc> sorry I'm BLIND !
<guiverc> and EXACTLY what I wanted too - so I can ZSYNC the last one... I'm blind SORRY... thanks krytarik & lynorian 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/12/lubuntu-1804-and-1810-between-lxde-and-lxqt.html?m=1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9790814ad440: Add superscripts for exponentiation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9790814ad440
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb60c9594ef3: Fix button styling is called Rad not radain] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb60c9594ef3
<lynorian> @Hmollercl that has way more screenshots for partitioning in its linked guide on how to install do you think the manual should have that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f014a78771e: Add Group digits checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f014a78771e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> @Hmollercl that has way more screenshots for partitioning in its link …], you mean this link in there? http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/12/how-to-install-lubuntu-1810-lxqt-edition.html? could be, I'm not sure
<lynorian> yes that is what I meant
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb80aac03a443: Reword file properties sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb80aac03a443
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-17
<wxl> though i'm skeptical it seems the current theory for our issue with erase disk failing with an existing partition has something to do with not directly calling cala with sudo. please test https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1170#issuecomment-586854169
<ubot93> Issue 1170 in calamares/calamares "sfdisk random race condition" [Open]
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ABI BREAK i mean there's some activity on the issue re: battery applet showing incorrect info that you opened a dupe for. since you experienced the problem, perhaps it might be good for you to chime in. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1761
<ubot93> Issue 1761 in lxqt/lxqt "Battery info applet shows invalid information" [Open]
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-18
<wxl> kdocker is kind of cool
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have to give it a try now.
<wxl> it should be called ksystemtrayer
<lubot> <kc2bez> That's not quite as catchy :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "Lubuntu Round" openox theme is already in focal
<kc2bez> It should be. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you like it? For leavingit as the default?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It should be.], it is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or, maybe want to change something for "lubuntu round"?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> difference are in the window buttons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> close button and inactive color.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the idea was to get closer to the firefox buttons
<kc2bez> I think it looks pretty nice. 
<kc2bez> My artistic eye isn't finely tuned though. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#3159
<wxl> @kc2bez that's the one. check the diff to 2.43~pre1+20.04.4 and look for "snapd.dirs"
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> and it's in the iso
<wxl> 20200217
<wxl> i didn't realize you could install snaps without sudo. thanks to guiverc for the heads up on that. makes sense when i think about it. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is actually discouraged on the desktop I think.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will run a zsync and check it out in the morning too.
<wxl> yay
<wxl> worked with riseup-vpn
<wxl> interestingly it's got classic confinement but no sudo is required
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is interesting given it is network related.
<wxl> right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#3161
<lubot> <kc2bez> \O/ A task gets closed!
<wxl> it's a miracle
<lubot> <kc2bez> I feel like we've been opening more than closing. Oh wait, that's because we have :P
<wxl> heh
<wxl> we need to do some more closing
<wxl> i want that cala bug over with
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know. strangely I can't recreate it.
<wxl> how much memory you giving your vm?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I tried dropping to 1 gig and still the same.
<wxl> try 512
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce30918534f2: Update K3b version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce30918534f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7172a8809e8b: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7172a8809e8b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we need to do some more closing], Accept my revisions. Might speed things up :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#3164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3165
<guiverc> 20.04 daily QA:   I've tried two boxes, and I can't connect to wifi using nm-tray  (i hate wifi, so you can't rule me out as cause)
<guiverc> sorry ignore my last; I didn't select wlp9s9 for each device - ie. my mistake
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTa1546f61c5a0: changed standards to 4.5 and debhelper-compat] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTa1546f61c5a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTe5fffc0f1fff: changed standards to 4.5 and debhelper-compat] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTe5fffc0f1fff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTbb7d0c1119de: changed standards to 4.5 and debhelper-compat] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTbb7d0c1119de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3168
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#3171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#3175
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3177
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @wxl if you are free, please review https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not pushing further merge-fixes unless this gets approved. To make sure I do not make the mistakes I made in previous ones.
<wxl> i had asked @tsimonq2 to review your stuff since he was looking for something to do
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah he is yet to look at the first 3-4 commits in this series but not this. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I already made a list for him to look. scroll up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez re: your comments on the same, For those in control file (single line ones and some mismatched ones.) The single line ones are there in almost every merge on ubuntu side. Since, last upload on ubuntu side was seen by @tsimonq2, @tsimonq2 please tell me why are they in single line and not as different lines as in debian?
<The_LoudSpeaker> re: some differences, I have purposefully kept the ubuntu-side ones as they appear in last ubuntu version as well. need help from last updater on ubuntu side (@tsimonq2) about what to do with them. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> here's a link to that: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83#inline-333
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83#inline-333
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 sddm 18.1?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3179
<wxl> @RikMillls whoa that changelog tho
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL344aa729e0d0: Fix Captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL344aa729e0d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e0723105164: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e0723105164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL843fa4cdc5ee: IMprove wording to manage windows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL843fa4cdc5ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ca26a1d477c: Update clsoe button description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ca26a1d477c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd090500def4: Add Alt+space to get window menu in other way to compelte list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd090500def4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb468b2bcd5b: Remove non working shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb468b2bcd5b
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSe46db7f72dd4: Add alt-tab switching for all desktops.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe46db7f72dd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3185
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez re: your comments on the same, For those in control fi …], I think syntactically it is the same. Personnally, I find it easier to read and if you have enough items you need to wrap that around properly. Also,  from the outline on the wiki page `1. Prefer the newer Debian changes when possible
<lubot> . This means we discard Ubuntu changes until we have to use one. ` In addition, if you don't carry the Debian change it needs to go in the changelog.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3186
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3187
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry for missing standup yesterday
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's do it today, maybe 3:30 Central?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After the daylight savings time shift things got complicated for me - school ends at the same time the standup starts so I always miss the beginning
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3188
<wxl> oh i didn't know we officially changed it XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh I didn't realize it either.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3189
<wxl> you know what would be really good? if we could figure a time where we could all get together and just deal with these merges. @The_LoudSpeaker @tsimonq2 @kc2bez (@RikMills if you want) perhaps sometime between 1400-1600 UTC?
<wxl> it would also be a good opportunity for interested developers to join in and learn
<wxl> p.s. new cala's out soon from what it looks like on the irc channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 14 UTC works for me on Saturday?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> p.s. new cala's out soon from what it looks like on the irc channel], I saw that too.
<wxl> works for me
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [14 UTC works for me on Saturday?], I can make it work.
<wxl> i'm pm'ing raman
<wxl> it's generally a good time for him but i bet he's in class
<wxl> ^ @HMollerCl you might want to come to this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Raman needs to be there I think
<wxl> btw @HMollerCl i'm not sure of the context but when crazy was doing automated installs he got this somehow https://dpaste.org/kBD3
<wxl> we'll get him there :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, saturday and sunday might be complicated because of family
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> btw @HMollerCl i'm not sure of the context but when crazy was doing automa …], crazy?
<wxl> well if you can come you can come if not c'est la vie
<wxl> crazy with cala
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [crazy?], IRC nick
<wxl> https://github.com/abucodonosor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is he in lubuntu support channel?
<wxl> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, how can I reach him?
<wxl> aw i didn't even notice i got added to contribs https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/c854006e768ec34e46d6e0ff266b8e8091a57530#diff-3d350169560e75d0cf9fc8e3574a3639
<wxl> you can go to the #calamares channel but there's no telegram there
<wxl> of that list i have no idea which he is :)
<wxl> oh he said he found it in ~/.xsession-errors
<wxl> ok i think i've managed to figure out who he is. he's the primary contributor to frugalware and if that's still the founder, it's miklós vajna
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, I don't have it in ~/.xsession-errors
<wxl> maybe only under some conditions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> #calamares is in freenode?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is one crazy in #calamares, but he is away
<wxl> but he's still not listed if that's the case. sheesh.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe he doesn't have update-notifier-common
<wxl> it was from the iso 
<wxl> i couldn't help myself: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/pull/1322
<ubot93> Pull 1322 in calamares/calamares "there's only one bill auger, and we should spell his name right" [Open]
<wxl> ok i better go to work love you bye
<lubot> <kc2bez> kthanksbye
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3190
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you know what would be really good? if we could figure a time where we cou …], It would be great
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's generally a good time for him but i bet he's in class], On Saturdays I have class till 1300 IST free after that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will be there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, today is the standup right? In a few hours.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can't keep track anymore XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think the new time is today only.
<lubot> <kc2bez> "I am here all the week"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Earlier it was Friday 2.30 am according to IST but now it is Thursday 2.30 am. That's in 3 hours.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3191
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3192
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3193
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @kc2bez talk with crazy, he found it in the logs during instalation on live CD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe it might be if update-notifier-common is not in live. But, does it make sense to have update-notifier in live?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3194
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3195
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez why change feature freeze to 5 am?
<lubot> <RikMills> Infinity usually implements the freeze a 9pm UTC on the day in question
<lubot> <kc2bez> phab calendar is a little weird. I made an all day event and midnight my time is 5 AM UTC
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will adjust accordingly.
<lubot> <RikMills> ah, I see
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09a215b6f7db: Fix capitilzation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09a215b6f7db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7e755109c4c: Fix button to what actually shows up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7e755109c4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3196
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2fc86b4440a2: Add Apply Full Upgrade] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2fc86b4440a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34c8b20b4927: Add undocking playlist] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34c8b20b4927
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142#3199
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3202
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37b89157bf5f: Add playlist redocking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37b89157bf5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3203
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ow. We missed standup last night.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need to get from upstream new libfm-qt and pcmanfm-qt. When is the deadline to wait for release? Otherwise we should get the git version instead
<lubot> <kc2bez> Feature Freeze / Debian import freeze is next week.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, we need to have done that before that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If we plan to import from Debian, yes. We can still apply bug fixes and patches from upstream after that though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [If we plan to import from Debian, yes. We can still apply bug fixes and patches …], debian has the same version we have, because 0.14 is the latest release}
<lubot> <kc2bez> They do have patches that we don't however.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://packages.debian.org/bullseye/pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is one of the things waiting in MoM https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/pcmanfm-qt/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez I have been afk since a couple of days. But just now something came into my mind. According to wiki, we should prefer to keep debian side changes. But in https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 where you mentioned the "Not same as debian" parts. Those parts are not touched by me. Those are done by Merge tool itself. I just decided
<lubot>  to keep them. If we hadn't faced some diff3 errors and Merge tool would have merged it automatically, we would have not noticed that they were in a different order from debian. … @tsimonq2 @RikMills @wxl any ideas why merge tool kept those?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It is one of the things waiting in MoM https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/pcmanfm-qt/], I noticed. I went for lx* stuff first.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker 8 AM US Central on Saturday for the meeting?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [@The_LoudSpeaker 8 AM US Central on Saturday for the meeting?], Works.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [It is one of the things waiting in MoM https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/pcmanfm-qt/], but still latest changelog is from may, if we could take git version instead of debian we would benefit of some new features, like multimonitor wallpaper.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It will be less tested it we take the git version. We should take patches for those features imo.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [but still latest changelog is from may, if we could take git version instead of …], I don't disagree.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [It will be less tested if we take the git version. We should take patches for th …], OR we can test those using ci-unstable. And then take in the git.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [It will be less tested if we take the git version. We should take patches for th …], You can test it now from the ci ppa
<lubot> <kc2bez> jinx XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [You can test it now from the ci ppa], Yeah just remembered.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [You can test it now from the ci ppa], I remembered taht after the multimonitor wallpaper it was tested in ci unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anything besides redshift and merges I need to look at?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Anything besides redshift and merges I need to look at?], Feel free to go as far as you want XD. Seriously, that would be a fantastic start.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay :)
<wxl> so our daily failed because dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-TnNv8l/1453-qtermwidget-l10n_0.14.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qtermwidget5/translations/qtermwidget_ca.qm', which is also in package qtermwidget5-data 0.14.1-2
<wxl> could someone look into what's up there?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3216
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> so our daily failed because dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-i …], I had that same error upgrading
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought it was becasue qtermwidget was in use...
<wxl> i'm a little under the gun right now but we should start looking at the changelog on the two packages and see where there were recent changes (probably merges) and also look at what debian's doing
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure if I can figure it out but I will give it a look in a few.
<wxl> thx
<wxl> @RikMills Kubuntu's ability to have parallel sessions running is part of the session manager and not SDDM correct?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1935c5d7aa6: Add autosave functionality] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1935c5d7aa6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50d00c7c8910: Improve icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50d00c7c8910
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf9a75e50961: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf9a75e50961
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-21
<kc2bez> wxl: none of the qterm things have been merged since October
<wxl> @kc2bez: no changes at all?
<kc2bez> not in qtermwidget
<wxl> harumph
<kc2bez> !info qtermwidget5-data
<ubot93> qtermwidget5-data (0.14.1-2, focal): Terminal emulator widget for Qt 5 (data files). In component universe, is optional. Built by qtermwidget. Size 20 kB / 148 kB
<wxl> both come from the qtermwidget source package, so
<wxl> wait there's a new something as of 14 hours ago
<kc2bez> hmm
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/465792741/qtermwidget_0.14.1-0ubuntu3_0.14.1-2.diff.gz
<wxl> looks like alf might have broke it
<wxl> is it normal that ubuntu changes are just throttled over like that?
<kc2bez> Well I thought synced things should go into proposed
<wxl> this seems to be an automated sync
<wxl> but it like rewrites the changelog which is bizarre
<kc2bez> Ohh
<kc2bez> Looks like a "no-change upload"
<kc2bez> I'll go look at the Debian package. BRB
<wxl> er 
<wxl> no-change upload was 0.14.1-0ubuntu3
<wxl> that was *removed* along with the entire history of ubuntu changes
<kc2bez> Here is Debian https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/qtermwidget
<kc2bez> Hasn't been touched
<kc2bez> Something weird for sure
<wxl> https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/qtermwidget/blob/debian/sid/debian/changelog
<wxl> well that's our new changelog right there in ubuntuland
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtermwidget/+publishinghistory
<wxl> open up the top one
<wxl> Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux by Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync (sponsored by Ubuntu Archive Robot)
<kc2bez> Dated October so where did it get stuck all this time and how did it get through?
<wxl> it also seems to me if i'm reading this right that qtermwidget-l10n was blasted away
<kc2bez> +Recommends: qtermwidget-l10n
<wxl> > oh i see it was trying to install qtermwidget-l10n 0.14.1-0ubuntu3 but qtermwidget5-data 0.14.1-2 even though they're the same source package … what. the. smurf.
<wxl> maybe we should just trigger a rebuild and see what happens
<kc2bez> It might be a good idea. It may have been a timing thing.
<wxl> i don't understand how but ok
<wxl> some kind of caching mechanism?
<wxl> like it goes through the packages and downloads the debs before installing them?
<wxl> and it just so happened that between the two packages, the migration to release happened? 
<kc2bez> Grasping here.
<kc2bez> I don't really know.
<wxl> in terms of an alpha sort, which comes first, - or 5?
<wxl> if -, then it could be the case
<wxl> if not, weirdness
<wxl> you want to trigger the rebuild?
<kc2bez> sure I think I can do that
<wxl> if you have the power to mark them as ready, you have the power to mark them for rebuild :)
<kc2bez> :) I just meant I think I know where to trigger it.
<wxl> hehehehe
<kc2bez> It looks like it is rebuilding
<wxl> yay
<kc2bez> Well, only if it is fixed :D
<wxl> ½(yay)
<kc2bez> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c63fdbdd9f9: Add select all files to add to archive] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c63fdbdd9f9
<kc2bez> wxl: It looks like it built. I am zsyncing now.
<wxl> kc2bez: you know where my theory breaks down? @HMollerCl saying his upgrade failed
<wxl> i *HATE* things i can't explain
<kc2bez> I know.
<kc2bez> Was the l10n package a separate one before or have they always been together?
<kc2bez> nvm, they have been together.
<kc2bez> Cool stuff, the Alt-Tab thing is now in and works.
<wxl> yay
<wxl> go einar go einar
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3219
<kc2bez> It is really nice, you can even tell which desktop the application is on when you are switching.
<wxl> look at us closing stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> kc2bez: you know where my theory breaks down? @HMollerCl saying his upgrad …], maybe it's only coincidence...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check tomorrow
<lynorian> I also had the qterminal upgrade fail
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fa79ad4adda: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fa79ad4adda
<lubot> <RikMills> @lynorian [<lynorian> I also had the qterminal upgrade fail], Yes, it needs a breaks/replaces on the l10n at least
<lubot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtermwidget/+bug/1864170
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker @kc2bez @HMollerCl should be a simple fix ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Afk today. Will have a look tomorrow. If no one goes for it before me.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 we really need a mechanism to keep phab updated to the archive. qtermwidget is now two releases behind
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also here's an old commit that seems unpublished because the repository is still importing? do we have a problem??? https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0b203e9627c3365934bf78a5af38541bb4ec36b1
<wxl> i love how i sit down to get something done and get stuck in a quagmire ugh
<wxl> @RikMills did you see my question yesterday re: kubuntu/parallel sessions?
<RikMills> I would guess it is both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: also here's an old commit that seems unpublished because the re …], Trigger an update manually in the settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 we really need a mechanism to keep phab updated to the archive. …], That's why we always ALWAYS commit in Phab and tag
<wxl> @tsimonq2: will that work on all repos at once? i'm thinking this is a universal problem
<wxl> @RikMills do you happen to know where i might dig deeper and figure that out? i didn't see anything particularly telling in the sddm.conf at the least. 
<lubot> <RikMills> I would ask in #plasma
<wxl> k thx
<lubot> <RikMills> wxl: thanks. you made me poke around in sddm git, and I noticed a commit I should probably backport :)
<lubot> <RikMills> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/1216/commits/de1c79512733535bbd6bbd47f2ef8877732bc05d
<wxl> oh yeah that might be nice
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the problem with the unpublished commits is across many different repos. https://phab.lubuntu.me/diffusion/commit/query/ju540eGmW0uW/?after=3260
<kc2bez> wxl: I think those are a result of our recovery last year. 
<wxl> @kc2bez: good point. they are old.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d7d634fca19: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d7d634fca19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc08f823099e: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc08f823099e
<wxl> new cala!
<wxl> hm they closed our erase disk issue as "presumed fixed" https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1170?email_source=notifications&email_token=AAFXADWION6PBRDUPG2NA73REAGOZA5CNFSM4HSJH2ZKYY3PNVWWK3TUL52HS4DFVREXG43VMVBW63LNMVXHJKTDN5WW2ZLOORPWSZGOEMTPR2A#issuecomment-589756648
<ubot93> Issue 1170 in calamares/calamares "sfdisk random race condition" [Closed]
<wxl> i see notesqml supports loading qml so we could have in-installer release notes!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5dfed94691a: Add home button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5dfed94691a
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff0ca2458fa9: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff0ca2458fa9
<guiverc> 20.04 qa-install; i mis-read testing checklist & had half of disk used by prior (custom) install; used 'install alongside' and expected it to use remaining space.. instead of shrank the partition by half & both old & new use half of hdd... is this an issue?  (worth of bug report?)  no errors & small text does say "alongside .. shrink a partition to make room" where I expected it 'skip' shrink free space... technically not a bug
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16976f9c73ed: Add and outputs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16976f9c73ed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> 20.04 qa-install; i mis-read testing checklist & had half of disk used …], Yeah I'd also expect it to use the free space if it can. Instead of shrinking the earlier one.
<guiverc> I closed/ignored it.  The text did say 'shrink partition to make room', if it did what I expected (used free space) a bug could be raised to say it didn't "shrink & use that space.."   Why I always instal with something-else/manual... possibly   Thanks @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Me too. I also prefer the something else option.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> its time? @wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @RikMills @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh one hour yet. ain't it?
<kc2bez> I think so
<kc2bez> unless I calculated incorrectly
<kc2bez> but yeah that's what I came up with on the calendar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I really don't understand Daylight savings time
<kc2bez> It is a horrible creation.
<kc2bez> No time is actually saved.
<kc2bez> No more daylight is created.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [its time? @wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @RikMills @HMollerCl ?], for what?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Re: merges.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We fixed a time to together deal with them.
<lubot> <RikMills> urgh
<lubot> <RikMills> - don't always assume MoM does the best thing. It is a tool to help, that is all.
<lubot> <RikMills> - don't always assume MoM does the best thing. It is a tool to help, that is all. … - merge changelogs should always list the kept delta to the debian revision you are merging from. I cannot, stress this enough, as it is the only way sometime in a few weeks/months/years will know what/why you kept a difference over debian.
<lubot> <RikMills> - unless there is a good reason not keep a delta, it should be dropped
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGd732ec0dafc3: Bump version for new upstream release.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGd732ec0dafc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGade23b607573: Upload to focal.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGade23b607573
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3222
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> knock knock
<kc2bez> O/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> o/
 * kc2bez needs more coffee
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm here too
<wxl> here
<wxl> kettle's almost ready
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*kc2bez: needs more coffee*], me tooo.
 * kc2bez feels bad for wxl, it is super early on a Saturday for him.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez I made changes according to your suggestions to D83, running debuild now. will update it in a bit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*kc2bez: feels bad for wxl, it is super early on a Saturday for him.*], what time is it wcl?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *wxl
<kc2bez> 6:15 AM
<kc2bez> Alrighty, we just need @tsimonq2 now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am free after a few hours also. if  wxl wants to wait sometime.
<kc2bez> Oh sorry ABI BREAK !!!
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think @tsimonq2 isn't up yet. for him also 8am na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<kc2bez> He suggested the time. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wake up @tsimonq2 !
<wxl> ok guayusa is brewing. soon i'll be among the living
<kc2bez> My next cup will be tea, I drink coffee for effect. 
<wxl> guayusa/mate (i've been blending the two but ran out of the latter) are both stronger than tea but not necessarily stronger than coffee
<wxl> i should see if i can't get some guarana and try that out as it's supposed to be stronger than coffee
<wxl> but i can't do coffee; it makes me crash bad
<kc2bez> I usually stick to one cup; no additives (i.e. sugar, creamer).
<wxl> well that's the other thing.. one cup is no fun. i like to drink throughout the day
<wxl> also coffee kind of has an overwhelming taste
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guayusa? never heard of it. In brazil there is a Guarana drink that competes with coke
<wxl> guayusa is actually a member of the holly family which is interesting
<kc2bez> That is why I switch after the first cup, it kills my stomach and is indeed overpowering.
<wxl> it's native to the amazon in ecuador, peru, and columbia
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you might want to take a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 now. @kc2bez
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<wxl> it's also found in bolivia
<wxl> guarana is common in energy drinks
<kc2bez> lgtm @The_Loudspeaker hopefully @tsimonq2 ABI BREAK stops by to look at it too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should we start?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One sec. Let me finish my laddo first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't have much time this days.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I haven't have much time this days.], +1
<wxl> there's another caffeine containing holly that has been used historically for drinking and supposedly has up to 6x the amount of caffeine of coffee
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_drink
<wxl> i
<wxl> 'm getting ready to call him
<kc2bez> okie dokie
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Talking of food and drinks, anyone here has heard of laddos?
<wxl> no
<wxl> no luck
<The_LoudSpeaker> you would really like them. have any indian friend nearby? we always have laddoos in the huse.
<wxl> he must have his phone off 
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite. We should continue then?
<wxl> i guess so
<The_LoudSpeaker> to start with, have a look at D83
<The_LoudSpeaker> if that's good then I will try to deal future merges the same way.
<wxl> so first off i'll say i have to agree with @RikMills
<wxl> when i've dealt with MoM before, i've ended up struggling. i kind of resolved to just do everything manually. at the very least you know what's going on without question
<The_LoudSpeaker> you mean using the .patch files from merge-tool?
<wxl> i mean just ignoring all that and just generating the diffs and dealing with it
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did generate diffs and tried to apply but previous ubuntu side tweaks like those one line tweaks in control file are very confusing.
<wxl> so your change log actually adds rather than subtracts history. that's always a good thing X'D
<wxl> what do you mean by that?
<wxl> white space at the end of a file?
<The_LoudSpeaker> no.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice, I slept through the alarm I set
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hello
<The_LoudSpeaker> see the control file at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<wxl> hey there
<The_LoudSpeaker> hii @tsimonq2!
<The_LoudSpeaker> good moning
<The_LoudSpeaker> *morning
<wxl> i tried to signal call you but that didn't get anywhere apparently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I didn't bother answering you there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> hahaha
<wxl> harumph
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway
<wxl> ok D83 @tsimonq2 
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cracks knuckles*
<The_LoudSpeaker> look at the edit history. i don't understand why all the merges have those control file-single-line changes to build recommends.
<wxl> i'm digging into that
<wxl> my guess: debian fiddling with things unnecessarily
<The_LoudSpeaker> and even if they are, I don't get why merge-tool didn't use the multi-line changes that came from new debian release?
<The_LoudSpeaker> for ref: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72
<kc2bez> The merge tool didn't try to merge d/control that is what the report indicated
<kc2bez> It was telling you that there were things you needed to manually merge
<The_LoudSpeaker> no it did. there were diff3 errors at some places. it left those and merged other sections of control file. 
<wxl> where's that report at? we should link such things in merge differentials in the future just for help
<The_LoudSpeaker> see the control file obtained directly from erge-tool
<kc2bez> wxl: https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-sudo/REPORT
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-sudo/REPORT
<wxl> kc2bez is saying the one conflict (i.e. the one area a manual merge was required) was in d/control https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-sudo/REPORT
<wxl> holy hell gmta
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah there was a manual tweak required in one of the build deps of lxqt-sudo in control file but rest part including those one-liners was done by merge tool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you have the diff of the 2 control files?
<The_LoudSpeaker> i don't rn but can make one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> D83 has one, is that the latest?
<kc2bez> syntactically one line or multiple it should be the same I guess
<The_LoudSpeaker> iT IS.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think wrap-and-sort woudl solve some of them
<The_LoudSpeaker> @hmollercl the D83 has the patched one. prepared by me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yep,  but apparently you didn't runw "wrap-and-sort"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Depends  and Recommends conflicts I think could be solved by wrap-and-sort
<The_LoudSpeaker> OH BEHENCHOD! wrap and sort writes them in one line
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just ran wrap and sort and it did that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wrap-and-sort removes uneeded spaces and sort alphabetically
<lubot> <HMollerCl> your Recommends should have now first lxqt-plugin and then lxqt-sudo
<The_LoudSpeaker> so @kc2bez the points you mentioned in your comments in D83 about things not same as in debian were actually caused by wrap and sort
<The_LoudSpeaker> so debian doesn't use wrap and sort? 
<kc2bez> hmm I stand corrected there I guess.
<The_LoudSpeaker> if @wxl & @tsimonq2 approve, I can go forward with D83
<kc2bez> Actually you should revert some of what I told you to do
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! one sec
<The_LoudSpeaker> there you go
<The_LoudSpeaker> done
<wxl> wrap-and-sort is a debian tool; here it is mentioned in the manual https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debmake-doc/ch04.en.html
<wxl> i should point out that if you look at the control history in debian, you'll see the formatting was always the way it is in debian.. that was introduced in 0.14.0
<wxl> however, we went straight from 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 as a new upstream release
<kc2bez> so calling out in the changelog is the right thing to do (you did that) it highlights why it is different.
<The_LoudSpeaker> the diff was between 0.14.1-2ubuntu1 and 0.14.1-2 
<wxl> luckily that has little effect on us but another example of us getting bit kind of badly by a merge of debian after we pulled in an upstream release before debian is bug 1864170
<ubot93> Bug 1864170 in qtermwidget (Ubuntu Focal) "dpkg ugrade error - files in qtermwidget5-data also in old qtermwidget-l10n" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864170
<wxl> so you know what the ideal solution to these kind of problems is? get our butts in debian and pull in all the upstreams there and then merges will just happen
<The_LoudSpeaker> hehehe
<wxl> i'm actually serious
<The_LoudSpeaker> not possible for me
<wxl> well, not presently
<wxl> wait kc2bez are you suggesting that he revert the changes to match debian?
<kc2bez> No
<wxl> ok
<kc2bez> Raman just fixed it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> btw, how do we fix the bug that you justn pointed out @wxl ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *just
<wxl> The_LoudSpeaker: Breaks/Replaces
<The_LoudSpeaker> the cycle goes on! :)
<wxl> it will force apt to trash whatever that is before it processes the package
<kc2bez> Someone needs to sync the archive with phab though
<The_LoudSpeaker> ow you were talking about the bug and not me. :p
<wxl> no i was talking about both!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get that qtermwidget error
<wxl> i'll explain that later as i don't want to totally derail this conversation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can sync that @kc2bez. In a few hours. gtg now. Dinner time.
<wxl> so here's the thing: unless alf decides to be a good boy and run wrap-and-sort, debian's going to have depends on their own lines
<wxl> and if we DO run wrap-and-sort on our merges, then there's always going to be a conflict
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. That's true.
<wxl> we'll just keep hitting our head on this 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, what about standards-version ib lxqt-sudo?
<wxl> so i would personally suggest going back to the way you had it, where it matched debian
<kc2bez> We should carry the change though, it is the proper way
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess that's two schools of thought. i don't disagree with you
<wxl> what would you do, @tsimonq2 ?
<kc2bez> Our control will never match anyway
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what would you do, @tsimonq2 ?], He'd probably run wrap and sort.
<kc2bez> Vcs-Browser: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-sudo/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Our control will never match anyway], Agreed. We have git changes also.
<wxl> well fair point because our control might refer to an ubuntu version number and in that case we absolutely don't want to prefer the debian control
<wxl> right that too
<wxl> ok, it's decided then
<kc2bez> We bored Simon, he went back to sleep XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouls we raise standards-version too?
<wxl> apparently
<tsimonq2> Alright, morning.
<wxl> you got your crack? :)
<tsimonq2> YES
 * tsimonq2 shakes
<wxl> alright party time
<tsimonq2> Yessir.
<tsimonq2> So.
<wxl> btw afte rthis is done i have to go do yard work so meh
<tsimonq2> I'll look at Raman's merge first.
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice. We have too much snow here for that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and shouldn't we tell debian packager that they shoudl run wrap-and-sort?
<wxl> it should be good to go except for discussion of standards version
<kc2bez> Yeah there is no yard here either.
<wxl> @HMollerCl have you ever tried to tell agaida ANYTHING? X''''''D
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> I have some of my own verification steps I do for merges.
<tsimonq2> Give me a quick second to pull everything up.
<wxl> maybe if someone spoke to him in german that might help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajja, fair point
<wxl> i don't think it would, honestly
<tsimonq2> Right after this, I will be doing some Phab upgrades.
<wxl> he's stubborn and grumpy and silly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'll look at Raman's merge first.], Also have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72 i also don't understand how the tool merged the rules file.
<wxl> what part about it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Party where it left the overrides section from debian.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *part
<kc2bez> This line? https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72$186
<wxl> no
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72$181
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 181
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah
<wxl> so which of those changes is yours?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> None.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> All by merge tool
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My changes are in D83.
<wxl> so i mean i guess they're both in question then, ultimately
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The paste has changes are those done by merge tool
<tsimonq2> I'm not even looking at Phab, by the way.
<tsimonq2> $ debdiff lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2.dsc lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2ubuntu1.dsc | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> dpkg-source: warning: extracting unsigned source package (/tmp/lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2ubuntu1.dsc)
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCkZB2XvpN/
<tsimonq2> This is a merge, from Debian.
<tsimonq2> So, I'm looking to see what we still change as compared to Debian.
<wxl> pastebinit -f diff btw
<tsimonq2> Yeah yeah.
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> $ debdiff lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2.dsc lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2ubuntu1.dsc | past …], You got this 2ubuntu1.dsc from grab-merge?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I see debian version in sid?
<tsimonq2> Nope, that's from the Phab diff.
<tsimonq2> pull-debian-source lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not havinfg to download :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Nope, that's from the Phab diff.], ?
<wxl> you just want to know what the version is @HMollerCl?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl use a DDG bang search 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you just want to know what the version is @HMollerCl?], just want to see debian/rules
<wxl> !dpkg binary-package
<ubot93> Factoid 'dpkg binary-package' not found
<wxl> bah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, found https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/lxqt-sudo
<kc2bez> (!deb PACKAGENAME)
<wxl> yeah if you get to packages.d.s, click on the milestone, then the source package, then the git link on the right
<wxl> it's kind of a pita. a direct bang would be nice
<kc2bez> true
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, in https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72 red (or -) is what we don't have, green (or +) is what debian don't have
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [so, in https://phab.lubuntu.me/P72 red (or -) is what we don't have, green (or + …], Yup!
<tsimonq2> Okay, so here's a few things that stand out to me. I'll reference things by line numbers in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCkZB2XvpN/ :
<wxl> the problem is it would be all but impossible because the way debian has gitlab organized th emaintaining teams are represented so it's not salsa.d.o/lxqt-sudo but /lxqt-team/lxqt-sudo
<kc2bez> I compiled a list of recent merges here https://notes.lubuntu.me/J9a4EEfATfuWz7tz7bbYIQ#
<kc2bez> It has a link to the debian git too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Okay, so here's a few things that stand out to me. I'll reference thi …], Goo. I am listening
<kc2bez> the table gets formatted a little weird but it is all there.
<tsimonq2> Line 5 has urgency=low - for Ubuntu, keep all urgencies to medium. Line 81, the newline should NOT be there; that's a MoM bug, but always go back and remove that line. Line 171, that's also an unnecessary newline. Literally the only thing that should be in the changelog for REMAINING changes should be wrap-and-sort and maintainer changes. There aren't any other remaining Ubuntu-only changes as 
<tsimonq2> compared to Debian.
<tsimonq2> I think you were looking at the Phab diff and got confused. We don't list changes from the last Ubuntu change in merges because we should already have Debian changelog entries which are verbose enough.
<wxl> re: urgency, mom did that
<tsimonq2> I know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Someplaces it has medium also. In other packages.
<tsimonq2> The purpose of merges is to incorporate new Debian changes as a *given*, and then re-evaluate the Ubuntu-only changes layered on top. That's why we diff against the Debian version, because we want to know how our package is different compared to Debian's.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About the newlines, yeah i noticed that. Forgot to fix. Will update D83 in a while.
<tsimonq2> I know.
<tsimonq2> The Phab diffs are always going to be misleading when it comes to Debian merges because they do not correctly evaluate what should be evaluated in a merge.
<wxl> tl;dr we want to merge with debian… unless there's something useful to keep in ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> And if all of the Ubuntu changes are garbage when applied to the new Debian revision, then just sync.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was looking at debian one only. Check the paste. P72 it is created by debdiff debian-version.dsc ubuntu-version.dsc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCkZB2XvpN/], But don't understand how you got to this and I didn't
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCkZB2XvpN/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also , the upstream/metadata changes are missing in here ^
<wxl> he used pull-debian-source
<wxl> it provides lxqt-sudo_0.14.1-2.dsc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How he got the 0.14.1-2ubuntu1.dsc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rhxm6SCznP/
<tsimonq2> I can spot several additional inaccuracies with P72, but that could be an older revision anyway.
<wxl> tl;dr he built the source from your patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. From D83 only. K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I can spot several additional inaccuracies with P72, but that could b …], Yup! Lite
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do you think about the rules changes in P72
<tsimonq2> Give me a diff compared to Debian and we can talk.
<tsimonq2> I think Debian did those changes.
<tsimonq2> Unless you just did. :)
<wxl> fwiw grab-merge provides the same as pull-debian-source
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Give me a diff compared to Debian and we can talk.], P72 is the diff compared to debian.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Between debian and the merge created by merge tool
<tsimonq2> The merge tool can be incorrect at times.
<tsimonq2> I don't trust it for some things.
<tsimonq2> It can make incorrect assumptions.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So go fix it. :p
<wxl> i hear an echo here (@RikMills, myself)
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> So.
<tsimonq2> Push your new changes to D83 and we can talk.
<tsimonq2> If, of course, you made changes otherwise.
<tsimonq2> If those were changes *Debian* made then I have no freaking clue how you got that.
<tsimonq2> Perhaps an older Debian revision.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You mean the newline fixes and wrap sort?
<tsimonq2> No, I mean whatever you have in P72. The new source you have locally.
<tsimonq2> From my estimation, you have a new local source that is not reflected in the diff.
<tsimonq2> As in, new changes.
<tsimonq2> Did you make those rules changes?
<tsimonq2> Or did Debian?
<wxl> Debian
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No. All up in D83
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Did you make those rules changes?], Debian
<tsimonq2> I have absolutely no clue at all how you got P72 then.
<kc2bez> You corrected D83 this morning
<tsimonq2> No clue.
<tsimonq2> Well, hold on.
<tsimonq2> D83 also has the changelog entries which reflect *Debian*'s changes, not ours.
<tsimonq2> In yours, that is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I have absolutely no clue at all how you got P72 then.], From debdiff 0.14.1-2.dsc 0.14.1-2ubuntu1.dsc … The ubuntu version here was the one created by Merge-o-Matic.
<tsimonq2> So if we're *just* going off of D83 and ignoring P72 for now, fix the newlines, remove the extra changelog entries, and you're looking okay.
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Don't use that.
<tsimonq2> Use *your* revision that you uploaded to D83
<tsimonq2> Your changes =/ MoM.
<wxl> tl;dr MoM sucks
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Don't use that.], Yup. Not using. Manually modified it and got D83. That I am using.
<tsimonq2> Remove the local Ubuntu copy you have, re-clone from Git, re-apply the diff from D83.
<tsimonq2> That's what I'd do.
<tsimonq2> Especially because MoM's inaccuracies have very obviously manifested themselves in P72.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Remove the local Ubuntu copy you have, re-clone from Git, re-apply th …], Yup! Have that.
<tsimonq2> Okay so, go back to the changes I recommended earlier and update the diff. :)
<wxl> debian pulled those rules changes in at 0.14.0-1 https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/lxqt-sudo/commit/2acc7250850b4dd0b53fd32ba7a8970c64070365
<tsimonq2> Nice to know but not relevant to the current discussion anymore.
<tsimonq2> We can, of course, review Debian's changes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Okay so, go back to the changes I recommended earlier and update the …], New lines?
<tsimonq2> If we disagreed with that, we can revert their changes.
<tsimonq2> That's a separate discussion though.
<kc2bez> New line at the end of the changelog
<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: I'll re-forward the messages to you via Telegram.
<kc2bez> For example
<tsimonq2> They're in here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Line 5 has urgency=low - for Ubuntu, keep all urgencies to medium. Li …], Or just this.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Or just this.], Yeah okay. Will do.
<tsimonq2> Let me know when the diff is updated and I will re-evaluate.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Having munchurians now. Will get the changes once I reach room.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Let me know when the diff is updated and I will re-evaluate.], Sure
<wxl> you're eating the people of northern china?
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 what should we do with the merges already committed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 what should we do with the merges already committed?], Yeah. First 4 need to be updated. Seriously. Last 4 are good. Exactly like D83
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Are they uploaded or just committed?
<kc2bez> both
<tsimonq2> Well, do as I just did with this one then. If it's already uploaded, then the changelog is what it is. pull-debian-source <base revision> and (assuming Git reflects what's in the archive and vice versa) pull-lp-source <uploaded revision>, then just debdiff the dsc files.
<tsimonq2> Again, what you're really looking at is, what are the changes we have only in Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> 1) Can we upstream them? (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA); 2) Do they need to be updated or adjusted?; 3) Does the changelog accurately describe the *Ubuntu* changes still present in the package?
<wxl> to be clear here by base you mean debian-base not upstream-base?
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure what you mean.
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, so...
<wxl> in MoM language (which i'm sure raman is thinking) 0.14.0 = base; 0.14.0-1 = debian (which could be considered a base to ubuntu); 0.14.0-1ubuntu1 = ubuntu
<tsimonq2> pull-debian-source lxqt-sudo-or-whatever [0.14.0-1] && pull-lp-source lxqt-sudo-or-whatever [0.14.0-1ubuntu1] && debdiff 0.14.0-1.dsc 0.14.0-1ubuntu1.dsc
<tsimonq2> (The version numbers are optional, but by default the latest versions are pulled.)
<wxl> right. now we'll have less hair pulling
<tsimonq2> Did I answer some questions? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't have any hair to pull :(
<tsimonq2> To be fair to Raman too, it took me longer than I'm willing to admit to grasp the abstract concept of merges. I was also a new packager, so there was existing overhead. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Your process is helpful, we need to get it in the wiki
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> Glad I could help.
<wxl> honestly i have to wonder who uses MoM
<tsimonq2> I'm going to do Phab upgrades real quick. @kc2bez, do you want a walkthrough of my process?
<wxl> for anything other than an alert system to manual merges
<tsimonq2> wxl: dholbach but you know where he went. :)
<wxl> hehehehe
<tsimonq2> Adam doesn't use it, I know that for a fact.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'm going to do Phab upgrades real quick. @kc2bez, do you want a walk …], yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> give me a minute though
<tsimonq2> Are you at a computer if I just wanted to show you in a tmux session?
<tsimonq2> Okay, I can get set up.
<lubot> <kc2bez> be there momentarily.
<tsimonq2> What's the port number again?
<wxl> regular
<tsimonq2> No it isn't.
<tsimonq2> teward changed it and I can't remember what he changed it to.
<wxl> oh right the backend is different
<wxl> one sec
<tsimonq2> Dan, tmux session is on the *host*, not in the container. :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm ready when you are.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry yinz, I need to go......
<kc2bez> cheers hans
<wxl> heheheh take care @HMollerCl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yinz.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 😂😂
<wxl> next time you're on hit me up and we can talk about that qtermwidget thing
<wxl> unless you want to hear it now (since we're in a lull)
<kc2bez> I'm in tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Phab daemons stopped.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> next time you're on hit me up and we can talk about that qtermwidget thing], Sure!
<wxl> ok so pull the bug out
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtermwidget/+bug/1864170
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1864170 in qtermwidget (Ubuntu Focal) "dpkg ugrade error - files in qtermwidget5-data also in old qtermwidget-l10n" [Critical, Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: I'll just tweak the script real quick and then we can get into it.
<wxl> specifically my comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtermwidget/+bug/1864170/comments/2
<tsimonq2> I don't have to do this every time.
<kc2bez> I'm following along
<wxl> these are the key ones
<wxl>  * Version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 moved translations into a new qtermwidget-l10n package in the qtermwidget source package. (25 Jan 2019)
<teward> 10022
<wxl>  * Version 0.14.0-1 moved translations into the existing qtermwidget-data binary package (27 Jan 2019)
<teward> Tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: So, the first thing I always always always do is check the changelog. If there are changes that need manual intervention, we need to be aware.
<tsimonq2> teward: teward teward teward teward teward teward teward 
<wxl> so both of the changes did something with translations, but they did different things
<kc2bez> Ok
 * tsimonq2 dumps a truck full of cow excrement on teward (if you know, you know)
<wxl> and since OUR changes happened first and no other merges happened, when we merged debian and dropped all the ubuntu changes, things got broken
<tsimonq2> https://secure.phabricator.com/w/changelog/
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: The best way to see which version we're on is to cd into /srv/phabricator/phabricator/ and run git log
<wxl> does that make sense @HMollerCl?
<tsimonq2> O___________O this was last updated in October.
<tsimonq2> Oops.
<wxl> it's actually been a long running problem but never manifested itself because we never merged debian
<kc2bez> Looks that way
<tsimonq2> I'm opening all the changelogs and at the very minimum skimming them.
<kc2bez> That's a lot of changelogs :P
<wxl> and of course when i mention to agaida that he's got a recommend to a non-existent package he's like "oh well it's no big deal blah blah blah not like stupid ubuntu that's so dumb and blah blah blah"
<tsimonq2> I know kc2bez.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Which non-existent package?
<wxl> tsimonq2: qtermwidget-l10n
<tsimonq2> ha
<wxl> and another thing
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: I'm not seeing anything breaking. When you're ready, run the update script under /root (so just cd ~)
<wxl> steve wiped ubuntu changelog history. i'm not sure why he would do that. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/465792741/qtermwidget_0.14.1-0ubuntu3_0.14.1-2.diff.gz
<tsimonq2> wxl: He synced over.
<tsimonq2> So EVERYTHING Ubuntu was wiped.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i guess what i'm saying is i don't see a reason to EVER wipe changelog history
<tsimonq2> wxl: If it's a sync it makes sense.
<wxl> in the sense that it's automated?
<wxl> cuz it wasn't
<kc2bez> oops
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: yep, all good
<kc2bez> I see that
<tsimonq2> Phab is back up, y'all.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Lubuntu 20.04: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<kc2bez> There may be some changes :P
<tsimonq2> Just a couple. :P
<wxl> oh my god. it's full of stars.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Huh?
<wxl> 2001: a space odyssey reference
<wxl> which, if you haven't seen, you suck
<kc2bez> He's too young
<wxl> sorry, no
<kc2bez> JK
<wxl> there's certain films everyone needs to see
<wxl> and in my estimation, all of kubrick's films count
<wxl> (although many will argue with me on eyes wide shut)
<wxl> ((i do rather loathe tom cruise))
<tsimonq2> I was born in 2002.
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's a member of your FAVORITE church though.
<wxl> OH NOW I GET THE OKE
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah. i know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 all of these commits need to be reviewed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5b12c424f345f0ada7eb5b0ac8cc07211efc4c61
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING2fbf2a930d26a52692ca39abc7f0a0957ddeab3b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING0228e0c017284885cab3ad20d9b6f49ffd27f7f3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING145d015a5b0251d1af070a8430278f9e716a60da
<tsimonq2> (My birthday is actually exactly 6 months after 9/11.)
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Others are fine. But you can go and review them if you want. XD
<tsimonq2> I have to jet for now. I'll be back later.
<wxl> when?
<tsimonq2> Thanks y'all.
<tsimonq2> Later tonight I'm thinking.
<tsimonq2> Depending on a few moving parts.
<wxl> ok
<kc2bez> We should meet again, perhaps weekly.
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i can handle this time
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<tsimonq2> Oh, I think that's called a standup? Not sure.
<tsimonq2> :P
<kc2bez> :P
<kc2bez> Which day?
<tsimonq2> Any day but Wednesday 4 PM Central.
<tsimonq2> 3 PM ifneedbe.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anything but the earlier time.
<kc2bez> noted
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> yinz figure it out and when you make a decision let me know
<wxl> make sure hans is included
<wxl> and lyn
<wxl> unless we're drastically changing the time, i'll make it work in my schedule
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> By the way, I just booked flights for LFNW.
<tsimonq2> I'm going on my own dime this time, and I'm probably going to spend a lot of the time bouncing around and minimal time at the table.
<tsimonq2> I'm also getting my own hotel room because I don't want visitors to I MEAN I'll be 18 and I want my freedom. XD
<tsimonq2> If I go on Ubuntu's dime next year, I'll probably share a room. I just want my own sweet, sweet freedom. :P
<wxl> uh huh you just can't handle the pillow fights
<tsimonq2> XDDDDD
<wxl> there's a slim chance in hell i might make it there. maybe. sadly it looks like scale is out for me as i have a work conf to go to
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i wonder if alf isn't running wrap and sort after all, but with --wrap-always
<wxl> without an official recommendation in the debian policy manual it's hard to say which is "correct"
<kc2bez> Visually i find it better to read but that is just me.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker on that first one did you yourself run wrap-and-sort?
<wxl> @kc2bez: --wrap-always you mean? i.e. the alf way?
<kc2bez> Yes
<wxl> i agree
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker on that first one did you yourself run wrap-and-sort?], No.
<wxl> perhaps we should set a policy ourselves
<kc2bez> He didn't change it until i pointed it out. mea culpa
<wxl> +Depends: qttranslations5-l10n, ${misc:Depends}
<wxl> that's not sorted right, is it?
<wxl> and in this one he REMOVED the fail-missing? what the heck
<wxl> why did we drop the upstream metadata?
<wxl> so launchpad answers can't be turned off
<wxl> but we can change the contact
<wxl> it has to be a person or a team
<wxl> maybe i should make up a new team for support
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and in this one he REMOVED the fail-missing? what the heck], Added it back bhaiya.
<wxl> wait what?
<wxl> i mean if that's the change they made that's the change they made, but i don't understand it
<wxl> i'm questioning alf here not you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sare.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, merge tool didn't pull the upstream metadata too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> As seen in P72
<wxl> which merge tool is this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Merge-o-Matic
<wxl> i see
<wxl> shall i say it again? :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> so yeah i think you should just grab everything from debian
<wxl> here's the diff between debian and what's uploaded https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHXFt7SSwR/
<wxl> get the metadata back
<wxl> i guess leave rules alone. i don't udnerstand but whatever
<wxl> (unless it breaks and then add it back)
<wxl> run wrap-and-sort
<wxl> check standards version
<wxl> oh there it is yeah that needs updated
<wxl> oooh there's a separate admin account password on the new cala
<wxl> we might have to fix that
<lubot> <kc2bez> AFK from my computer rn
<wxl> np
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5040af783e8a: Spellcheck startup disk creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5040af783e8a
<RikMills> if do ever use MoM, please please grab the unchanged debian /debian dir and compare that to the merged one. (a) so your merge changelog records the actual differences, and (b) you can see what usless diff MoM left that you can drop :P
<wxl> translation: don't use MoM
<RikMills> if you do. sanity check the result ;)
<wxl> but just don't to begin with :)
<RikMills> I prefer not to, I admit
<wxl> can someone confirm that calamares asks to set the admin password?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Still afk. I can't. Probably not until tomorrow morning. Too much pain in the arms.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Apparently gym shouldn't be taken lightly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3223
<kc2bez> wxl: I can confirm the admin password thing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3224
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd38f2abb2815: Spellcheck VLC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd38f2abb2815
<lubot> luna myarch was added by: luna myarch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3225
<wxl> heyyyyyyyy
<wxl> so we need to update our cdimage graphics. @tsimonq2 you remember how to do that?
<wxl> weird.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3227
<wxl> @RikMills so our images are building again. how the heck is that possible without qtermwidget having been fixed???
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills so our images are building again. how the heck is that possible …], Because the breakage is now only when you UPGRADE from an older version.
<wxl> but
<wxl> why would the images break in the first place then?
<lubot> <RikMills> [02:00]<vorlon> wxl: ah - qtermidget-l10n was NBS after the sync, and I've removed it now, so I think the next build should be fin
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> i went looking in the changelog i didn't see that removal. where is that recorded actually (outside of irc?)
<lubot> <RikMills> I'm not sure it is
<wxl> i didn't know that was even a thing to just "turn off" a binary
<lubot> <RikMills> the archive is odd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T100: Lubuntu 20.04] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100#3230
<kc2bez> wxl: @HMollerCl I built the shell for the release notes ^ I probably got some of that workaround wrong so feel free to correct it.
<wxl> um ABI BREAK i think we might have sambashare somehow set to a weird gid in the squashfs or SOMETHING https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1857364
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1857364 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "group sambashare with gid 1000" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1324
<ubot93> Issue 1324 in calamares/calamares "3.2.19 fatal regressions" [Open]
<wxl> ^ expect new Cala tomorrow @kc2bez 
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just read
<lubot> <kc2bez> I linked the Cala bug in the lp bug
<wxl> well one of the bugs
<wxl> the udevadm is the erase disk issue
<wxl> and we don't have one for third one yet i don't think
<lubot> <kc2bez> right
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2  you lousy lame lazy [CENSORED]
<lubot> <teward001> your email broke
<lubot> <teward001> because you expired from lubuntu-members
<lubot> <teward001> (Wxl asked me to dig)
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [because you expired from lubuntu-members], Whoops!
